# Brandons Crossroads



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

When Brandon was young he had a dream of building a cadillac :nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Brandon passed away on June 18 2006 so his car is being built by 2 girls :0 ( his sister Andriea & cousin Athena ) supervised by his uncle here are some pics of the car as it is being done


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:uh: Andriea wheres your pics :dunno:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

the car is looking good


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 9 2008, 11:07 PM~10130852
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


wow looks good i hope all the paint worked out good for paul and yea andriea where is your pics hno:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

RIP


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

great start


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

All I can say is wow can they build mine when they done....great work


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

nice color
iam sure brandon will be real happy with it :angel:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looking good!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

man thats love. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Thanks for the pics EASTBAY 68. You know the best I can do is turn on my computer for a night light! :biggrin: *


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: lookin real tight paul


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 11 2008, 07:57 AM~10141391
> *:thumbsup: lookin real tight paul
> *


It looks the way it dose because Andriea & Athena put some MAJOR TIME into the Caddie.

They took the car compleatly apart. Front clip, doors, trunk, motor, tranny, upholstery, front & rear suspensions and all exterior chrome. They also cleaned, striped, primed, color sanded and sprayed alot of the parts. they are both FAST LEARNERS!!!!!!!!

Never count out a female.  

Special thanks this far into the build :

Pat (SharkSide Car Club) for taking the time to help in finding a perfect color combo of the car.

Even (Roll'nDeep Car Club) For all his Tech-support during and after business hours.

James (Brown Impressions Car Club) For hooking me up with Speedy's Chrome Plating

Joe (GoodFellas Car Club) For the audio equipment

Carlos (SharkSide Car Club) For his GREAT IDEA and art-work on the gas tank.

louis (Parlament Car Club) for finding the time to lay some lines on the tank.

Mike Nichols (upholstery) for doing the half-top and front & back seats.

Johnny (Brandons uncle) For the Motor repair & Tranny rebuild

Thank You so very much for your time. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:

The girls still have aways to go untill its compleated BUT, now they can SEE THE LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD.........R.I.P BRANDON


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

its looking good Paul


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT, RIP TO THE LIL HOMIE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 11 2008, 11:56 PM~10148898
> *TIGHT, RIP TO THE LIL HOMIE
> *



x2


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

very very nice nice work. undercarriage and engine looking good


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 11 2008, 08:47 PM~10146315
> *It looks the way it dose because Andriea & Athena put some MAJOR TIME into the Caddie.
> 
> They took the car compleatly apart. Front clip, doors, trunk, motor, tranny, upholstery, front & rear suspensions and all exterior chrome. They also cleaned, striped, primed, color sanded and sprayed alot of the parts. they are both FAST LEARNERS!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :angel:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 11 2008, 07:57 AM~10141391
> *:thumbsup: lookin real tight paul
> *


Brandon liked the color of your Lincoln so much, he wanted the same color on his Caddie. Now what is interesting is the fact that Brandon was COLOR BLIND, so only he and God knew what color he seen when he was looking at your ride?
:dunno:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

damn this is a tight topic..... R.I.P. to the homie


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

nice topic....its good to see you all doing something like this!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel: uffin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

nice ....


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Andriea, WERE ARE THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:buttkick: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looking good keep us updated  . RIP homie :angel:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 21 2008, 11:08 PM~10227277
> *Andriea, WERE ARE THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno: We know you have some


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

rip bro!!!

awesome build cant wait to see more


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 21 2008, 10:08 PM~10227277
> *Andriea, WERE ARE THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


She came by the house and I showed her how to post pics a long time ago but she lagging on posting them :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Awesome thread.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 16 2008, 02:44 PM~10181583
> *Brandon liked the color of your Lincoln so much, he wanted the same color on his Caddie. Now what is interesting is the fact that Brandon was COLOR BLIND, so only he and God knew what color he seen when he was looking at your ride?
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


  well just paint it the same color and he will see it the same as he saw this :thumbsup: 


r.i.p brandon :angel:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Mar 22 2008, 01:29 PM~10230008
> *  well just paint it the same color and he will see it the same as he saw this  :thumbsup:
> r.i.p brandon  :angel:
> *


*Im going to give it The Old College Try BUT, My last name is'nt DELGADO so all I can do is make sure my shoes feel good on my feet ( Ive always walked my candys because that is the way I was schooled by Rene Montez), pull old faithful out of retirerment (My ACCUSPRAY Gun) AND PUT MY MONEY WERE MY MOUTH IS!! :biggrin: *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

you can do it paul :thumbsup: .

either way , this is gonna be 1 tight ass ride. just going by the progress pics, you cant lose.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 22 2008, 02:58 AM~10227795
> *:dunno:  We know you have some
> 
> 
> ...


she is tryin to figure out the camra look :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

This is Andriea I am using my uncles login name for now. Here are some new pictures of Athena and I stripping the hood and cleaning the under body with oven claener.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

For those who did not see the underbody before we cleaned it, this is Crazy Shiny! The car had not been cleaned since 1977. :thumbsup:






















By the end of the day we didn't care about getting soaked anymore and could careless about our goggles (they kept fogging up). 












Where's Paul? :dunno: Well, he was providing excelent SUPERVISION on the side for us GIRLS.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

This is a picture I took at the wrecking yard. I just wish there was a sunset in the background, they just look so serious. :nicoderm:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YALL DOIN A TIGHT ASS JOB :0 WISHED I HAD OLL THAT AT THE CRIB


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 26 2008, 08:50 PM~10265013
> *YALL DOIN A TIGHT ASS JOB :0  WISHED I HAD OLL THAT AT THE CRIB
> *


was up paul, you guys, and girls are doing a great job on the lac. if you guys need something let me know, good luck and keep up the good work :thumbsup: r.i.p :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

good job keep up the love sha0o0o00o0o


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

looks great!

much respect! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Good job on the build. You ladies are puttin in some work!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 27 2008, 12:00 AM~10265956
> *was up paul, you guys, and girls are doing a great job on the lac. if you guys need something let me know, good luck and keep up the good work  :thumbsup:  r.i.p  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


YOU KNOW I'LL BE CALLING ON YOU GUYS FOR SOME OF THAT DELGADO STRIPING MAGIC!! :biggrin: 

Of course that will be after I get some base, color, pearl, flake and one coat of clear on it. Then you guys can do that VOODOO YOU DO, Then I can finish up with some more clear.

Then after that, Guess Who is going to learn how to colorsand from the rockers to the roof? :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 







:biggrin: 




:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 27 2008, 06:13 PM~10271022
> *YOU KNOW I'LL BE CALLING ON YOU GUYS FOR SOME OF THAT DELGADO STRIPING MAGIC!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Of course that will be after I get some base, color, pearl, flake and one coat of clear on it. Then you guys can do that VOODOO YOU DO, Then I can finish up with some more clear.
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 26 2008, 06:00 PM~10262929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Truth be told. I was still thinking about all the bodywork done to the car prior to Anderia & Athena taking the Caddie down to bare metal. (this is what I was told)Bodywork that Brandon was paying for. Bondo that averaged 4 colors and about 1/2 inch thick, buckle in the left quater panel that was bondo over to try to taper it out, BIG dent in right door that was nail guned out, then hit back in and bondo over. Left fender that was not even worth the 1/2 gallon of bondo that was over it. And if that was not enough, lets cap it all off with priming over CRACKED PAINT!!!
:nono: :banghead: 

Now you know why I was not a happy camper!! Its just another case of a Parking lot bodyman. It may look desent on the outside BUT, Its a whole other story under the prime & paint.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

The Car Before... 










The Car Being Stripped... :happysad:










Nice And Sealed! :yes:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

When Cleaning the wheel wells, my cousin and I quickly realized that paint stripper really, really :yessad: burns, if you don't wipe it off fast enought!


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

In front is my cousin Athena, next is me and in the back is my other cousin Vanessa. She and her father Johnny Lemus helped us toward the end off stripping the car. 










At the end of the day I was just happy to see the car one color! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good you 3 keep up the good work


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Polishing all the chrome was no fun but at least it was something we could do in the house.










We just laid large sheet on the kitchen floor and got to work.


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Here at the pick and pull my cousin and I, with all our "girl strength" :scrutinize: (as paul would say) wheren't able to get a bolt off so we could get the fender. But as you can see it was real EASY for him.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Mar 31 2008, 09:44 PM~10303017
> *When Cleaning the wheel wells, my cousin and I quickly realized that paint stripper really, really :yessad: burns, if you don't wipe it off fast enought!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i told you :twak: :buttkick: wow you guys really worked your asses off but now you can see the results of your hard work its all fun stuff from here on out :biggrin: 

:angel: im sure brandon aproves :thumbsup:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Just to let everyone know in all these pictures we mostly worked outside in Sacramento winter weather. hno: Don't let the sun fool you. 










We also worked in the front yard of my uncles house and the people who would pass by started referring to us as "Paul's People".


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Mar 31 2008, 09:13 PM~10303310
> *Polishing all the chrome was no fun but at least it was something we could do in the house.
> 
> 
> ...


I do have to give A LOT OF CREDIT to my wife Estela for her understanding throughout this project. With our two extra bedrooms used as finished parts storage (example: painted parts, chrome underbody parts, compleat upholstery and so on (you get the picture), as well as the girls using her kitchen to polish parts!!! I was waiting for that day when she would just say "OK, this is enough!! I want my house back"!! As for now, SO FAR, SO GOOD :biggrin: 
:ugh:

On another note, even my cat MaryJane was ready to lend a helping paw. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*More Pics PLEASE :wave: *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Mar 31 2008, 09:52 PM~10303100
> *In front is my cousin Athena, next is me and in the back is my other cousin Vanessa. She and her father Johnny Lemus helped us toward the end off stripping the car.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT 4 U LADIES! UR DOIN A GREAT F'n JOB!Some guys on here can learn a thing or 2 from u ladies!














Oh you're doing a good job 2 Paul :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 26 2008, 05:22 PM~10262719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



These ladies are some serious RIDERS!!!!


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 11 2008, 07:47 PM~10146315
> *It looks the way it dose because Andriea & Athena put some MAJOR TIME into the Caddie.
> 
> They took the car compleatly apart. Front clip, doors, trunk, motor, tranny, upholstery, front & rear suspensions and all exterior chrome. They also cleaned, striped, primed, color sanded and sprayed alot of the parts. they are both FAST LEARNERS!!!!!!!!
> ...



Thank u bro! Just adding 2 the memories in life brotha!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 16 2008, 03:44 PM~10181583
> *Brandon liked the color of your Lincoln so much, he wanted the same color on his Caddie. Now what is interesting is the fact that Brandon was COLOR BLIND, so only he and God knew what color he seen when he was looking at your ride?
> :dunno:
> 
> ...



This got me bro  I know he'll love it!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

hey paul have you guys started on the body, let me know, ill give you a hand if you need some help,


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 7 2008, 11:37 PM~10361748
> *hey paul have you guys started on the body, let me know, ill give you a hand if you need some help,
> *


Ive got all the bodywork finished in 180 grit and primed, all the jams have color & clear. Athena came up last weekend and masked the underbody and jams. Im going to start blocking the Caddie thursday or friday (and going to stay on it the whole weekend). Im going to go around the car twice just to make sure I did not miss anything!  Its been awhile since Ive done a compleat. (A REAL, REAL, LONG, LONG WHILE  ) 

The weather lady said its going to be around 80 degrees this weekend here in Sacramento, So I guess Im going to be sweating my ass off with a block in my hand, and some oldies comming out of the speakers!! :biggrin: 

Im so &#[email protected]*& glad I put up some tarps on the side of the house. BACKYARD BOOGIE, ALL DAY, EVERYDAY!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 7 2008, 10:37 PM~10361748
> *hey paul have you guys started on the body, let me know, ill give you a hand if you need some help,
> *


:0 i can use your help on tiana's 64 


:biggrin:


good job paul. if you werent so far id send you lots of gator ade. :thumbsup: 

cant wait 2 c this done. it will be an honor 2 ride alongside this tight ass caddy, and show next 2 it, though its probably gonna beet me, its all good. you and the girls put in some serious work on the car and it shows. brandons probably looking down with a huge ass smile. :angel:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2008, 11:06 PM~10369495
> *:0  i can use your help on tiana's 64
> :biggrin:
> good job paul. if you werent so far id send you lots of gator ade.  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

and gill your ride is clean foo stop :tears:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Apr 8 2008, 10:06 PM~10369495
> *:0  i can use your help on tiana's 64
> :biggrin:
> good job paul. if you werent so far id send you lots of gator ade.  :thumbsup:
> ...


If I still lived on the Eastside, YOU and Even would have a block in your hand sweating to the OLDIES!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

The car would not be anywere near compleat if not for Athena & Anderia. All I have been through most of this project is A SUPERVISOR. I would show them what to do, answer any questions they might have, and then go back into the house and watch my Saturday mornning T.V line-up: Hot Rod T.V, Trucks, Muscle Car and so on. After showing them the basic's of Sanding, priming, colorsanding, preping, mixing color and spraying, my role was little to say the least. 

All I have done so far as work on the caddie is, repair the metal damage, weld up some holes, cut-out and replace a section of the lower left quater panel, replace the right door - left fender and hood. They had to much damage on them to try to save them besides, I got a KILLER DEAL on replacement parts. $80.00 for all 3 and I only have about 2 hours in repairs for all of them!!! :thumbsup: 

*Now if Anderia would post MORE PICS, (she has about 500 pics. NO SHIT!) You guys would see just how much work they have both done!! :scrutinize: *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Good stuff


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

:0


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

:nicoderm: Compared to what it used to look like, That's one clean engine!


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

:nosad: Before...










:yes: After...


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Here we are jamming our first car :thumbsup: . I would have to say it was alot more exciting than what comes after... color sanding  . Athena and I (I swear) nearly had no fingerprints.


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Just so that everyone knows the most evil part of this car has been the rear-end. It has caused Athena and I much frustration :angry: . When we had to used the dye grinder bits of the sand papper would come flying off hitting us and when we had to color sand it was constantly chipping :scrutinize: . It was a piece that we finished much later into the build so for a long time it just sat in the corner taunting us, among other things.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks good esa's


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

After we gutted the underbody we once again used our trusty oven cleaner to eat away at 30 years of dirt :biggrin: .


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Like I said before my cousin and I tried to stay dry but in the end we just went with what was comfortable  .



















After she dried up and was sanded, she was starting to look good   .


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

lookin good, from the looks of it it should be out soon :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> WORST PART OF THE BUILD!!! Parts EVERYWERE!!!! (Hood, Doors, Fenders, Motor, Tranny, Compleat underbody parts. A MESS FROM HELL!!) Very little room to walk on the side of the house!
> 
> BUT, living in a SACTOWN HOOD lets you do just about ANYTHING YOU WANT. Some of the SAC P.D wave as they go by, a few have stoped to take a look at the Caddie and are amazed that 2 girls are building the car. :thumbsup:
> 
> Like Hammer once said "IT'S ALL GOOD" :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

good build, this cadi is gonna be real nice! :thumbsup: these girls can do more than most of the guys i know. :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Found 2 dings in the first block! FORGOT to strip rockers and mold pinch weld under the rockers. (more work for me :0 ) And the quater-extentions look like SHIT!! They are new ones BUT, I dont know what the person was thinking when he or she made these? 

On a BUDGET so I guess its work with what you got. :uh:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Apr 26 2008, 10:26 AM~10508854
> *Found 2 dings in the first block! FORGOT to strip rockers and mold pinch weld under the rockers. (more work for me  :0 ) And the quater-extentions look like SHIT!! They are new ones BUT, I dont know what the person was thinking when he or she made these?
> 
> On a BUDGET so I guess its work with what you got.  :uh:
> *



I know how that is brotha. :angry: mine were new 2 had 2 do alot of fab on em


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

The tranny was not that bad to work on, just lots of color sanding. We grinded off some factory left tabs and got it painted. :cheesy:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Here you see Paul relaxing smoothing out the weld and pulling out the dent. I wish all the work was that kick back! 




























When all was said and done you couldn't even tell that the quarter panel used to look like a dog chewed the hell out of it. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

When Athena and I got the engine it was blue. We sat around it and got our scoch bright scrubbers and used either lacquer thiner or acetone to take all the paint off with. Yes, it is as fun as it sounds :nosad: . But it is always worth it!


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

I would have to say these pieces where the easiest and kinda fun. Their a nice exhaust silver now :biggrin: .


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Time to go back in the car!


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF62_@May 5 2008, 11:25 PM~10585835
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X 2

nice built up !! caddy is gonna look tight

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF62_@May 5 2008, 11:25 PM~10585835
> *:thumbsup:
> *


uups double post .. damn server :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

excellent job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: athena , andrea, and paul.



so can i drop my car off next year :biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Tons of respect and love to you all! I'm 110% sure that Brandon would love it!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 6 2008, 04:52 PM~10592318
> *excellent job.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  athena , andrea, and paul.
> so can i drop my car off next year  :biggrin:*



* :nono: SORRY my Brother. Once Brandon's Caddie is done, Im getting back on MY RIDE!! Now as for witch one, Ill just keep that info undercover for now. :dunno: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

R.I.P TO BRANDON & MADE PROPS TO THE LADYZ FOR PUTTING WORK ON THIS CADDY


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Just some pictures of the three of us working  .


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 8 2008, 04:00 PM~10610749
> * :nono: SORRY my Brother. Once Brandon's Caddie is done, Im getting back on MY RIDE!! Now as for witch one, Ill just keep that info undercover for now. :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


you guys almost done good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

...Still working :0 .


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

As you can see, their is enoght work to go around, that Athena had her niece get in on the action  .


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> *This one is of Andriea using a metal file BECAUSE the more work you do to the metal, THE LESS BONDO YOU HAVE TO USE!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@May 9 2008, 12:16 AM~10613948
> *you guys almost done?  good job :thumbsup:
> *


Car is blocked. I did not like the way the hood felt SO, I burned it back down to metal and sealer (not into the whole bondo, over bondo, over bondo thing). Then I started over. Now Im Kool with the hood  

As far as almost done, ITS GETTING REAL CLOSE NOW! I already have a booth lined up here in SacTown that I can use for a weekend, I just need to give the guy a week notice before Im ready to shoot the Caddie. Would Love to have color on it soon, Then I car start BUGGING THE FUCK OUT OF YOU GUYS TO STRIPE THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 9 2008, 05:14 PM~10618691
> *Car is blocked. I did not like the way the hood felt SO, I burned it back down to metal and sealer (not into the whole bondo, over bondo, over bondo thing). Then I started over. Now Im Kool with the hood
> 
> As far as almost done, ITS GETTING REAL CLOSE NOW! I already have a booth lined up here in SacTown that I can use for a weekend, I just need to give the guy a week notice before Im ready to shoot the Caddie. Would Love to have color on it soon, Then I car start BUGGING THE FUCK OUT OF YOU GUYS TO STRIPE THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Just an F.Y.I... This is my brother Bandon. This is from one of the last pictures we have of him. He was 18 at the time, a big kid at 6'2 and about 275lbs. But still my little brother none-the-less. No one will ever know exactly what he would of done to the Caddy but I feel that the way the car is going and all the hard work that is being put into it, it would be much appreciated if he was still around. For eveyone who still has their brother's or sister's, I know it can be hard to get along at all times, but all I have to say is that you will never miss them as much as you will when their gone.


----------



## EIGHTFOURCUTTY (Dec 6, 2006)

R.I.P TO THE HOMIE BRANDON :angel: 
YOU GUYS AND LADYS ARE DOING A TIGHT JOB ON THE BUILD.....
CANT WAIT TO SEE THE RESULTS.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

you guys are doing a outstanding job. wouldnt have expected anything less from
the lemus familia :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@May 10 2008, 04:15 PM~10623991
> *Just an F.Y.I... This is my brother Bandon. This is from one of the last pictures we have of him. He was 18 at the time, a big kid at 6'2 and about 275lbs. But still my little brother none-the-less. No one will ever know exactly what he would of done to the Caddy but I feel that the way the car is going and all the hard work that is being put into it, it would be much appreciated if he was still around. For eveyone who still has their brother's or sister's, I know it can be hard to get along at all times, but all I have to say is that you will never miss them as much as you will when their gone.
> 
> 
> ...



thats for sure, keep up the good work, glad to see the family working together


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I wonder if thats going to be my next build behind my grandaughter!!  And if so, Witch ride could it be??? :wow: *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

malibu, i see the chrome a-arm and chrome alternator and brake booster :0


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@May 9 2008, 12:49 AM~10614011
> *As you can see, their is enoght work to go around, that Athena had her niece get in on the action   .
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the white Town Car?


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

ALOT OF RESPECT FOR THESE GIRLS WITH ALOT OF HEART AND DEDICATION!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 8 2008, 04:00 PM~10610749
> * :nono: SORRY my Brother. Once Brandon's Caddie is done, Im getting back on MY RIDE!! Now as for witch one, Ill just keep that info undercover for now. :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: i was talking to the girls........ :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 15 2008, 09:48 PM~10667070
> *:angry:  i was talking to the girls........    :biggrin:
> *


*SORRY :biggrin: *

You know the rule: MONEY TALKS :roflmao: , and Im sure that Athena and Anderia are up to a little SIDE-JOB. . As you can now see in the pics, these young women do have some SKILLS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+May 6 2008, 05:52 PM~10592318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what you need to do Gil, show your girls this thread and make a friendly competition out of it...just within the family. Let them know that they can jump in on one of the many rides you got waiting in the wings. :0 Why not, they already laid claim to them right 

Paul :thumbsup: You all are getting down on the caddy :worship:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW! THIS IS A CLOSE FAMILY BUILD FOR A SORING SOUL THAT IS WATCHING THIS BUILD FROM A HIGHER PLACE! MUCH RESPECT TO YOU ALL  MAY BRANDON REST IN PEACE... MR.1/16TH OF SAN DIEGO.....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

So much progress and where on page 8 :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

OK BREAKS OVER MORE PICS PLEASE


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are more pictuers of our SUPER fun summer vacation in Sacramento.










:0 :cheesy:  










 :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Now the fun part color sanding and buffing! :uh:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

And now for some clear. . .


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

JUST WENT THRU ALL 8 PAGES.....DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!



GREAT JOB LADIES AND GENT :biggrin: 


YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT REASON TO BE MOTIVATED TO COMPLETE THIS....

IMO PUT ALOT OF MILES ON THE CAR...CUZ YOU KNOW YOUR BROTHER WOULD HAVE....


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

great topic good to see you all working together and very nice results so far!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

OPPS! :ugh: 
Look at the bright side, you just added razor blading and color sanding out paint RUNS to your skills in automotive restoration!! :biggrin: 

*YOUR WELCOME  *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

DAMN I HAVE TO BOW DOWN & COMMEND THESE 2 FEMALE'S 
FOR BEING SO DEDICATED TO FINISH THIS CAR IN REMEMBURENCE 
OF THERE LOVED 1 . GREAT JOB GURLZ KEEP IT UP . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:worship:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

There is not one thing about this build or the people doing it that is not awesome.


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

I can honestly say that we gutted this car...and here is what we did with the parts. We cleaned, primered and color sanded; then because Paul was not pleased with girly  color sanding, we primered and color sanded again. Finally we where ready for paint! :biggrin:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

And there is still more...


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

:cheesy: Those where some snazzy boxes we found :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: </span>

















:roflmao:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 Your girls are motivation for me and my Lac. Can't wait to see the finished product :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:  :0 TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I forgot to mention that sweat and bare metal is not a good thing!! Why? because when the girls were working on the roof of the caddie, the sweat from there arms got on the roof! And when they primed the roof, the water was locked in, and started to surface rust the metal!!!! ( I found it when I was blocking ) :banghead: 

So guess who had to strip the roof, remove the rust and reprime??  Its the fool that put up this post!!! :uh: (thank GOD it has a half top!) What a ROOKIE Mistake On My Part. I guess I have to stop watching my T.V shows AND GET MY ASS OUT THERE AND SUPERVISE!!! :buttkick: *


----------



## 303hyna (Sep 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: Wow nice work

Sorry for your loss


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:angel: TTT


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: good work!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

What color was used for the frame.....looks like chrome :0


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 15 2008, 03:11 PM~10874957
> *:angel: TTT
> *


you guys and girls are doing an awesome job, very impressive and detailed, i like the combonation of the chrome and painted parts youre adding :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## BIGTHNGS (Oct 10, 2006)

Man u girls are doing a great job and i'm sure your bro is watching you and is very proud and honored to have you girls doing this caddy for him..... Keep up the good work and keep posting pics!!!!!!! :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 16 2008, 11:00 AM~10879831
> *you guys and girls are doing an awesome job, very impressive and detailed, i like the combonation of the chrome and painted parts youre adding  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


I would like to chrome more parts BUT, Im on a budget with the caddie and only aloted a portion of my budget for chrome. ( I did get more then I thought because of the HOOK-UP James did for me :thumbsup And Im trying to keep a balance on the caddie without going over the top. So we are trying to stay simple, detailed and clean with a "SMALL BUDGET" The money Brandon saved and the parts he paid for were all used in his build, and the rest is a guess of what he would have spent on his caddie.

P.S: I did alot a portion of the build budget for PINSTRIPING!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 16 2008, 04:05 PM~10882605
> *I would like to chrome more parts BUT, Im on a budget with the caddie and only aloted a portion of my budget for chrome. ( I did get more then I thought because of the HOOK-UP James did for me  :thumbsup And Im trying to keep a balance on the caddie without going over the top. So we are trying to stay simple, detailed and clean with a "SMALL BUDGET" The money Brandon saved and the parts he paid for were all used in his build, and the rest is a guess of what he would have spent on his caddie.
> 
> P.S: I did alot a portion of the build budget for PINSTRIPING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thas good, are you putting it under the clear or over,


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jun 17 2008, 10:47 AM~10888451
> *thas good, are you putting it under the clear or over,
> *


I was going to go under the Candy & Clear BUT, the time factor is starting to play a major part in the build. 

SO basing the car, unmasking it, then pulling over to you guys (Thats Right, YOU GUYS :biggrin: ) then pulling it back to Sac, re-mask the whole car again, then candy, pearl and clear is just going to push my personal projects back further then they already are. I have to admitt, I did push the build a little over board with respect to tear-down & detail! I guess it is my way of saying goodbye to Brandon. And yes, sometimes it still hurts to work on the caddie but, life has to go on.

And I will be BUGGING THE SHIT OUT OF YOU GUYs in the near future!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

My cousin and I bondoed, sanded, primered, and puttied to make these wheel wells nice and smooth. Just to let you know (before my uncle makes comments  ) this is our first time doing anything like this and when we sanded we accidently sanded to much in some spots creating dips :0 . It showed when it was painted black and we had to do it over again. Everything went fine the second time around and they look nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

I think we did pretty good job on the car so far. It's not like we where supervised the WHOLE time.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Cool build, looking good.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## PHAT-SO (Jan 26, 2008)

Great build and good job :thumbsup: cant wait to see the finished product. i know its tough to lose a loved one but they still watch over us and take care of us when we need it the most. you were talking about a sunset in the picture at the junkyard, there is a picture back a few pages where there is a couple of sunbeams coming down on the girl working. Thats tight shit. mabey its him just checking in and seeing how things are going. But anyways doin a hell of a job and keep them pics comin.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> My cousin and I bondoed, sanded, primered, and puttied to make these wheel wells nice and smooth. Just to let you know *(before my uncle makes comments  *) this is our first time doing anything like this and when we sanded* we accidently sanded to much in some spots creating dips :0 . It showed when it was painted black and we had to do it over again. *Everything went fine the second time around and they look nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> THIS IS CALLED THE LEARNING CURVE. MAKE A MISTAKE, LEARN FROM IT AND KEEP ON GOING!! :thumbsup: We have all been there once or twice in our lives and by the time this car is compleated, you two will have earned your place with the other car builders in the Bay Area, as well as Lay It Low.
> 
> And if Im not mistaken, you two will be the First Females in the Bay to go this deep into a build? And by that I mean: Clean the underbody compleat and prep for paint, strip car to bare metal, disassemble car compleat to include removal of drive train & suspensions, sand, prime, colorsand, paint parts, mask, prep & dye interior parts, fabricate trunk panels, mold frame, mold gas tank and reassemble car but , I could still be wrong :scrutinize:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Starting on the Basecoat :ugh: *


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Base layed out and looking nice :biggrin: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Ran out of paint strainers, so it was back to the OLD SCHOOL!! Have T-shirt, will strain.*


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*WOW  Not bad for FIRST TIMERS!! *


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

rip to your brother brandon :angel: thats alot of work excellnt job never underestimate the power of a women that excellent work you should open up a shop and start on my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

great work on this ride uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

wow, beautiful work you guys/gals are doing man... love it.

Nacho


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 6 2008, 01:45 PM~11022362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO shyt ........Lookin Good!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

First of all congrads on all the outstanding work you guys have did on the your brother car his looking down from heaven and smiling on his sisters.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 6 2008, 01:45 PM~11022362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

:worship: :thumbsup: great job!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

hellava job :thumbsup:


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

Great job ladies, My wife is building an 88 right now and is planning on gettin dirty too. Your doing great, stay positive and you'll have a beautiful finished product!

RIP for all the fallen riders


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I love topics like this. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atom Roberts_@Jul 17 2008, 08:28 AM~11110657
> *Great job ladies, My wife is building an 88 right now and is planning on gettin dirty too.  Your doing great, stay positive and you'll have a beautiful finished product!
> *


Thats good to hear. :thumbsup: 

Low Riding NEEDS MORE WOMEN BUILDERS to showcase there skills. Its not just a guy thing anymore.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looking good uffin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

VERY NICE BUILD TOPIC,


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn paul cant wait till the new pics r up  and my lil sis should be gettin her hands dirty on her ls monte real soon


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> > My cousin and I bondoed, sanded, primered, and puttied to make these wheel wells nice and smooth. Just to let you know *(before my uncle makes comments  *) this is our first time doing anything like this and when we sanded* we accidently sanded to much in some spots creating dips :0 . It showed when it was painted black and we had to do it over again. *Everything went fine the second time around and they look nice! :thumbsup:
> >
> > THIS IS CALLED THE LEARNING CURVE. MAKE A MISTAKE, LEARN FROM IT AND KEEP ON GOING!! :thumbsup: We have all been there once or twice in our lives and by the time this car is compleated, you two will have earned your place with the other car builders in the Bay Area, as well as Lay It Low.
> >
> ...


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

LOVN THE BUILD UP YOU GIRLS WOULD MAKE ANY GUY OR BROTHER VERY PROUD EVERY ONE NEEDS TO TAKE A MOMENT AND REALIZE THAT THIS IS THE BASICS OF LOWRIDE'N LOVE, FAMILY, AND DEDICATION!!! 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!! AND POST'N THE BUILD


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 6 2008, 01:45 PM~11022362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bet Brandon is looking down right now smiling! :angel: This is a emotional thread seeing people that are taking a tragedy and making good out of that tragedy. Keep up the good work. 

P.S. 
Theres nothing sexier than a woman that aint afraid to get dirty! :biggrin:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are some picture of the interior


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

TTT!!!!Your all doing a sick ass job!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> Here are some picture of the interior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Right On :thumbsup: 
I hope everything goes right and you get your interior done A.S.A.P! If not, let me know and we can talk to Mr. Nichols about stiching your ride up. :biggrin: I never had a problem with the man and thats why he has done all of my cars past and present.  *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 19 2008, 05:02 PM~11385102
> *Right On :thumbsup:
> I hope everything goes right and you get your interior done A.S.A.P! If not, let me know and we can talk to Mr. Nichols about stiching your ride up. :biggrin: I never had a problem with the man and thats why he has done all of my cars past and present.
> *


its ready im juswt waitin for seat belts from almaden valley


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Great work...You two ready to open a shop now??? LOL..


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Mar 31 2008, 08:35 PM~10302940
> *The Car Before...
> 
> 
> ...


She has come a LONG WAY from when the Caddie was READY TO PAINT?
:dunno: That`s what Anderia was told after she asked if their was ANYTHING SHE COULD DO TO HELP, and she was told there was nothing for her to do on the Caddie. Then Brandons uncle Johnny found were the car was, took one look at what was done, started to load the parts for the caddie that were laying around, jumped into the drivers seat, and had Anderia follow him back to her house.

And a few days latter, the deal was made with Anderia & Athena, and the rest is HISTORY!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Mar 31 2008, 08:35 PM~10302940
> *The Car Before...
> 
> 
> ...


hno:

that looks scary...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Mar 31 2008, 08:52 PM~10303100
> *In front is my cousin Athena, next is me and in the back is my other cousin Vanessa. She and her father Johnny Lemus helped us toward the end off stripping the car.
> 
> 
> ...



*That is an UNDERSTATEMENT Coast !!!
But, the GIRLS took care of that issue, as you can see.. :thumbsup: *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Coast One for the suggestions on the different pearls. They worked out great, really appreciate the help! :thumbsup: . New School helping out Old School, You Got to Love That :worship: 

P.S. Now That I did a crazy top, is it ok if I kick it with you and say I know you? -Uniques66 :roflmao:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry so small :dunno:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

love the work it looks awsom can waite to see it all done :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

great work on the patterns paul, looks like i need to send you some of my work to keep you busy and release stress out of me :biggrin: :thumbsup: what do you want want, bodywork, paint, or patterns? :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

GOOD JOB LADYS... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> Thanks Coast One for the suggestions on the different pearls. They worked out great, really appreciate the help! :thumbsup: . New School helping out Old School, You Got to Love That :worship:
> 
> P.S. Now That I did a crazy top, is it ok if I kick it with you and say I know you? -Uniques66 :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

car looks real good ,real good team work


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Looking good keep up the good work !!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Sep 5 2008, 12:10 PM~11527093
> *great work on the patterns paul, looks like i need to send you some of my work to keep you busy and release stress out of me :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  what do you want want, bodywork, paint, or patterns? :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


*How about a Little Trade Work?  *


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

keep up the good work girls :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Sep 4 2008, 11:22 PM~11523715
> *Thanks Coast One for the suggestions on the different pearls. They worked out great, really appreciate the help! :thumbsup: . New School helping out Old School, You Got to Love That  :worship:
> 
> P.S. Now That I did a crazy top, is it ok if I kick it with you and say I know you? -Uniques66 :roflmao:
> ...


  
looks good!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Im impressed ladies. The builds looking GREAT. Nothin but respect from this side.. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Sep 5 2008, 12:37 AM~11523772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work!!!!!


----------



## NYLOW (Jul 11, 2007)

GOOD JOB LADYS... and u to Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW ! Im impress good job on the cadi and my respect goes out to all the family :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: congratulations


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

More Pictures Of the Roof! :biggrin:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

MORE INTERIOR AND ROOF! :cheesy:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's what we've been doing with the trunk. :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

coming along real nice  this topic just gave me more motivation to get started on my ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :yes:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
Looking good


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Sep 20 2008, 12:58 AM~11650166
> *Here's what we've been doing with the trunk.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if we should flush mount the amps on the floor, or the side panels? Box in the speakers, or paint to match, install slant board & free-air them? As of now the plan is to counter-sink the spair tire BUT, nothing is ever written is stone when building a car untill its done! 

We want to make sure that Brandon's Caddie is Simple, Clean and with enough detail to make it an ALL AROUND CLEAN COUPE DEVILLE.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Good Job... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

simple? :twak: think we all know from the build up and im sure the girls got something to say bout that. clean, definately got that covered. enough detail to ........take first place in many shows............ covered. great job peeps.




so when can i drop off the four :biggrin:


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

NICE JOB ON YOUR CUZINS CAR....MUCH LOVE FROM CALI LIFE C.C.
REST IN PEACE BRANDON.... :angel:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Shit Paul, You and the girls have a done a ton of work on Brandon's Caddy. It's really coming out cherry though. Compa wants to know why your letting the girls spray without a mask :nono: . Anyway here I sit eating some HOUSE OF PIZZA looking at your thread just trippin on all the work you all have done so far...I'm blown away and hella proud of you guys :worship: . I'll be following your progress and looking forward to seeing the car when it's finished :thumbsup: . Say hi to your familia for me ok.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Oct 4 2008, 09:25 PM~11780351
> *Shit Paul, You and the girls have a done a ton of work on Brandon's Caddy. It's really coming out cherry though. Compa wants to know why your letting the girls spray without a mask  :nono: . Anyway here I sit eating some HOUSE OF PIZZA looking at your thread just trippin on all the work you all have done so far...I'm blown away and hella proud of you guys :worship: . I'll be following your progress and looking forward to seeing the car when it's finished :thumbsup: . Say hi to your familia for me ok.
> *


I told them about wearing the goggles and mask from the beginning! From pressure washing, paint stripper, Primer to paint AND EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN. sometimes they geared up, and sometimes they DID NOT. Its like talking to a brick wall. For some reason your voice just dont get through.

And by the way, thats COLD BLOODED about house of pizza! You know thats my CRACK HABBIT I JUST CANT KICK!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Sep 20 2008, 01:58 AM~11650166
> *Here's what we've been doing with the trunk.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna be slick :0


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 7 2008, 06:40 PM~11806081
> *I told them about wearing the goggles and mask from the beginning! From pressure washing, paint stripper, Primer to paint AND EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN. sometimes they geared up, and sometimes they DID NOT. Its like talking to a brick wall. For some reason your voice just dont get through.
> 
> And by the way, thats COLD BLOODED about house of pizza! You know thats my CRACK HABBIT I JUST CANT KICK!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Yeah, I know!
So when are you coming back down to get your fix? :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

NICE :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

looks real good paul, looks like the roof is almost done :thumbsup:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

updates!updates!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 27 2008, 01:38 PM~11985544
> *looks real good paul, looks like the roof is almost done :thumbsup:
> *


Got the phone call that the air brushing & pin striping IS DONE on the roof. I wanted the top to be OVER THE TOP, so I took it to the man that could make it happen, and he did! :biggrin: (Thank You Louis :worship: ) And if all goes well, I will have the Caddie back home tuesday night. One of the homeboys here in SAC will give me a call when he is done with his trailer so I can pick-up the Caddie. I helped him out today moving his body shop to a new building across town and IM FUCK'N TIRED!!!!

By the way, You guys are going to get a kick out of what I am using to "PULL THE CADDIE AROUND" :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 dont do it paul. save a....... ,rent a truck :biggrin: 


post pics of th top :thumbsup:


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 7 2008, 09:40 PM~11806081
> *I told them about wearing the goggles and mask from the beginning! From pressure washing, paint stripper, Primer to paint AND EVERYTHING IN BETWEEN. sometimes they geared up, and sometimes they DID NOT. Its like talking to a brick wall. For some reason your voice just dont get through.
> 
> And by the way, thats COLD BLOODED about house of pizza! You know thats my CRACK HABBIT I JUST CANT KICK!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


that is a sign that the fumes have already done damage.......poor girls :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Got the Caddie home last night and all went well. The top LOOKS CRAZY NOW!!  The over-lapping tape shades with the mild striping just took the top to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL! Like I told the man himself. " I could say Thank You a hundred times and it still would not express my graditude for the artwork that you have done to Brandon's Car" :worship: This is the part were I wish I could see his face with his jaw hitting the floor as he looks at the top of his Caddie. Its a bitter sweet thought as Brandon's Cross-Roads makes it's last turn down the back strech hedding for the finish line of compleation. If only he was here to cross that line with us. 

Now I know whats comming next, POST THE PICS!!!!!!!! Well, I still have to clear the top so no sence posting pics the way it looks now. Even with wax & grease poured over the top, the detail dose not come out in the pics. So the top will be cleared A.S.A.P. and then pics will be posted.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 31 2008, 02:13 AM~12022883
> *Got the Caddie home last night and all went well.  The top LOOKS CRAZY NOW!!   The over-lapping tape shades with the mild striping just took the top to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL! Like I told the man himself. " I could say Thank You a hundred times and it still would not express my graditude for the artwork that you have done to Brandon's Car"  :worship: This is the part were I wish I could see his face with his jaw hitting the floor as he looks at the top of his Caddie. Its a bitter sweet thought as Brandon's Cross-Roads makes it's last turn down the back strech hedding for the finish line of compleation. If only he was here to cross that line with us.
> 
> Now I know whats comming next, POST THE PICS!!!!!!!! Well, I still have to clear the top so no sence posting pics the way it looks now. Even with wax & grease poured over the top, the detail dose not come out in the pics. So the top will be cleared A.S.A.P.  and then pics will be posted.
> *


As long as hes in your heart homie, hes with you. Good job on the car homie!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Keep up the good work lady's this a good topic ttt!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Paul where's the pics of the top :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 4 2008, 02:14 PM~12058978
> *Paul where's the pics of the top  :0
> *


Joe, thank you so much for sending me the link. Damn, im choked up right now!!! You guys are putting in some awsome work!!!!!!! If there is anything I can help with, I pinstripe, but Im sure you already have someone for that, but if there is anything else I can help with, just let me know!!!!!! You guys are an insperation to all of us!!! May Brandon ride in peace!!!!! 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 4 2008, 03:13 PM~12059630
> *Joe, thank you so much for sending me the link. Damn, im choked up right now!!! You guys are putting in some awsome work!!!!!!! If there is anything I can help with, I pinstripe, but Im sure you already have someone for that, but if there is anything else I can help with, just let me know!!!!!! You guys are an insperation to all of us!!! May Brandon ride in peace!!!!!
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


We *WILL* keep you in mind "My Brother"!! :thumbsup: And Thanks for the offer.

On another note: I mailed the camera back to Anderia, ( No I dont have a CLUE on how to do that stuff) so the pics *SHOULD BE COMMING SOON. RIGHT???  *


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Bump (Sep 7, 2008)

it was a good day! 


build looks top shelf homie

```

```


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2008, 11:02 AM~12025598
> *As long as hes in your heart homie, hes with you. Good job on the car homie!!
> *


WELL SAID :yes:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Back to the top!!!!

Where are the pics of the top???


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 9 2008, 10:37 AM~12105025
> *Back to the top!!!!
> 
> Where are the pics of the top???
> *


X2


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT JOB !!!! MUCH RESPECT!!!!!! LOVE DA BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

*The Caddy going to the Delgado's.










* The Caddy being towed by the Lincon, Brandon is :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










*PA's custom photography, Caddy's in the side mirror.*










*Caddy now in the rear mirror, and on it's way.*








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

*The trip to Sac with the Caddy in the back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










The lights pale in comparison to the Caddy's roof. Better get those sun-glasses ready!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Nov 10 2008, 12:02 AM~12110335
> *The Caddy going to the Delgado's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Nov 10 2008, 03:02 AM~12110335
> *The Caddy going to the Delgado's.
> 
> 
> ...


That Caddy looks badazz as is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

This is Athena's 1989 Lincoln TownCar with a custom fully welded towing reciver, gabrial high-jacker rear air shocks ( I put in 150psi of air to keep the rearend from laying on the ground!), 14X7 100 spokes wraped in 175-70-R14's ridding down the freeway at 65 mph with NO PROBLEM AT ALL. And Delgados did the striping on the towncar to. You got to have FAITH in you ride, or dont drive your ride. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:nosad: i told you not to do it paul :loco: your crazy for using that clean ass linc to tow. but i guess if any 1 was going to do it , it would be you. :thumbsup: 


caddi looking good bro


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2008, 10:04 AM~12112756
> *That Caddy looks badazz as is :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a lo lo towing a lo lo :biggrin: now thats somethin you dont see


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 12 2008, 09:12 AM~12132981
> *a lo lo towing a lo lo :biggrin:  now thats somethin you dont see
> *


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Nov 10 2008, 12:02 AM~12110335
> *The Caddy going to the Delgado's.
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Towncar...You probably stretched it a couple of inches in the rear from that haul. Knowing your crazy ass you were pulling at a cool 75+MPH too. :biggrin: :biggrin: I can't tell if that's the same trailer you've had since back in the day. It's hard to tell without the beer goggles :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

WHAT AN INSPIRATION YOU GUYS/GALS HAVE BESTOWED UPON ME!! THOSE GIRLS HAVE DONE A GREAT JOB ON THE CAR! GOOD LUCK WITH THE REST OF YOUR VENTURE, AND I'M SURE BRANDON IS LOVING WHAT YOU GUYS/GALS ARE DOIN!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Nov 12 2008, 08:26 AM~12133963
> *Poor Towncar...You probably stretched it a couple of inches in the rear from that haul. Knowing your crazy ass you were pulling at a cool 75+MPH too. :biggrin:  :biggrin: I can't tell if that's the same trailer you've had since back in the day. It's hard to tell without the beer goggles :biggrin:
> *


SHHHHHH!! Why do you want to pull a homeboys covers!! :scrutinize: Maybe back in the day with a 70 C-10 shortbed pulling a 68 Chevelle Malibu at a COOL 85mph. And I still have the old work horse trailer sitting in the back forty with car parts stacked on top. That trailer in the pics belongs to Wino James (A transplant from San Jo as well) He has a bodyshop here in town, and has no problem lending a helping hand if needed! Got to love the Homeboys from the HOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 21 2008, 10:08 PM~10227277
> *Andriea, WERE ARE THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RIP Brandon.... YOU WILL BE MISSED BRO :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

COMPLIMAENT ON THE BUILD FROM A FELLOW CADDY BUILDER!!

CHECK OUT MY THREAD GOT ALOT OF GOODIES IN THERE!!

NOT A COMPLETE FULL CUSTOM STREET RIDE THAT WILL BE ABLE TO COMPETE AS ONE :biggrin: !

I ALSO TAKE PRIDE AND DOING MAJORITY OF THE WORK! WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO THE DRIVE TRAIN< I GOT A HEAD UP ON WHAT TO DO THANKS TO THIS THREAD!!

HATS OFF!!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

TTT ?WHERE THE PICS PAUL? we re waitin


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 21 2008, 12:37 AM~12218245
> *TTT ?WHERE THE PICS PAUL? we re waitin
> *


X2


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Your asking the WRONG person! I sent the camera back to Andriea *WEEKS AGO* No need to worry people, Im sure after she is done with her cure for cancer, the pics will be NEXT.


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

At Last, the pics of the roof of the Caddy. Remember you may need your sunglasses. ENJOY  :biggrin: 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











Looking GOOD


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

The Roof of the Caddy is looking GOOD, Here are more pics of various angles  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 










   










:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>3D Graphics the courtesy of Paul Anthony Lemus (Base work) and Delgado's fine workmanship and detailing produced this work. WOW what a sight to see..........


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks real nice


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

* :biggrin: YES, it does :biggrin: *


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Nov 27 2008, 01:08 AM~12270568
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>3D Graphics the courtesy of Paul Anthony Lemus (Base work) and Delgado's fine workmanship and detailing produced this work. WOW what a sight to see..........
> 
> 
> ...


super sweet homie :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

What's new Paul? :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Dec 12 2008, 07:33 AM~12410215
> *What's new Paul? :cheesy:
> *


shhhhhhhh, hes sleepin :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 19 2008, 12:44 AM~12473099
> *shhhhhhhh, hes sleepin :biggrin:
> *


You Damm SKIPPY on that one, NOW TURN THE LIGHT OFF AND SHUT THE *%@*%&$ DOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: 

Anyways, the Caddy is up and running RIGHT for now. Last issue to tackle is the engin temp light. For some reason it is staying on even when the car is off. 
:werd: I think it might be a grounding issue, with everything painted (system might not have proper ground) it could be keeping one of the sending units open or closed depending on how they work? Will have to dive into the old 1977 CHILTON'S shop book from 1977! (Thanks Wino James for having this old manual laying around in your shop! :worship: )

Well, since Andriea has a "NEW BOYFRIEND" (pulled your covers BIG TIME) :scrutinize: getting her to post pics of anything will be next to impossible. I guess im just going to have to brake-down and buy a new computer with a digital camera!! Will it ever END???? :angry:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 , well she is a very pretty young lady AND she works on cars :thumbsup: 
was only a matter of time. hope this doesnt slow down the progress on brandons ride  


oh , and i hope the guy knows how many friends you and she have loooking out, :nono: better be good to her 


:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Dec 21 2008, 11:51 PM~12495407
> *:0 , well she is a very pretty young lady AND she works on cars  :thumbsup:
> was only a matter of time. hope this doesnt slow down the progress on brandons ride
> oh , and i hope the guy knows how many friends you and she have loooking out, :nono:  better be good to her
> ...



:yes: gota keep her eyes on the prize  and well for him well, we'll be watching :nicoderm: :scrutinize: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+Dec 21 2008, 10:51 PM~12495407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like an extra set of hands to me :biggrin: . What better way to show your love than to help someone accomplish a dream. 
Don't forget the golden rule Andriea...FAMILY COMES FIRST


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Nov 26 2008, 10:08 PM~12270568
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>3D Graphics the courtesy of Paul Anthony Lemus (Base work) and Delgado's fine workmanship and detailing produced this work. WOW what a sight to see..........
> 
> 
> ...


That is sick pattern. Very much prop.............


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:angry: Ok, Breaks over :scrutinize: I know your rested and the food has settled so lets get back to work  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2008, 03:07 PM~12562007
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PORKY65 (Dec 28, 2008)

GOOD WORK LADIES!! CAR COMIN OUT SICK!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

i havent been on here for a while, whats new paul


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Some old pics to clear photo bucket


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

And some more


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Thank You Mr Delgado, and YES I still have your Sticker :thumbsup: *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 7 2009, 09:28 PM~12938727
> *Thank You Mr Delgado, and YES I still have your Sticker :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


wheres mine


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Dec 31 2008, 02:13 AM~12566562
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 9 2009, 12:03 PM~12950748
> *wheres mine
> *



always about you aint it :uh: 
































:biggrin: 

looks good paul summer almost here


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hno: :wave:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

The Cadi is looking nice ! great job the girls are doing on the car can't wait to see more pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 11 2008, 03:03 AM~12121644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for this bad azz caddy


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

what up Paul


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I know its been a while (who im I kidding, ITS BEEN TO %&$#@*! long) 

The girls are M.I.A! Athena is getting ready to graduate so her time is all taken up at the moment & Anderia is well - I dont have a CLUE??? :dunno: 

So I have been working on the trunk. I have counter sunk two amps and the spaire tire, tool kit, first-aid box & sizer jack with the knox-off hammer so far. Im still working on how to mount the two 12" woofers and im hitting a road-block on this one!!! It has to look nice and be functional at the same time. I should have the problem solved by this weekend, I HOPE!!

Once I have everything fit and mounted, it will be covered with carpet and swade to match the inside of the car. Amps, speakers and jack will be painted to match the underbody as of now and Its going to ride on 13"s because 14's just dont look right on the car!! :thumbsup:

And just so you guys know, I DROVE THE CADDIE UP AND DOWN THE BLOCK, WHY, like eastbay68 would say "JUST BECAUSE" :biggrin: Ill see if I can get one of the homeboy's over here to take & post some pics. My computer is 6 years old, enough said


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wave: wuts up paul? been a minute bro. howz everything ?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 1 2009, 09:23 PM~13761032
> *:wave: wuts up paul? been a minute bro. howz everything ?
> *


It could be worse but. since nobody is chasing me for money and I still have a roof over my head! :biggrin: And more important FOOD IN THE FRIG & The BBQ STILL FIRES UP ON DEMAND, so I guess Im doing better then others in these hard times. Keep on thanking my lucky stars so far, so good.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 9 2008, 09:43 PM~10130630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :angel:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 10 2008, 08:02 PM~10137957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@May 5 2008, 10:03 PM~10585237
> *Time to go back in the car!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jun 6 2008, 01:34 PM~10814168
> *:0  :0  :0 Your girls are motivation for me and my Lac. Can't wait to see the finished product :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Sep 20 2008, 12:39 AM~11650105
> *More Pictures Of the Roof! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

outstanding work there.


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

paul where are you??????


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's the final lay out of the trunk, decided to keep it simple and clean. Bottom will be carpet and the sides will be suade. Yah I know it's been awhile but other things came up and I bought a new camra :biggrin:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

In my opinion, this is the make or break of a car. Door gaps and alignment have to be on or it just makes a car look ugly. So these pictures are for my sensie Rene Montez just to let you know I paid attention. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

She's ready to piant! If all goes well she'll be in the booth next saturday.


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

And now for the bad, this is what happens when you use the wrong glue. I had a 50/50 chance cause there where two different glues and I happened to pick the wrong one. I ain't got no shame to show that I screwed up, so here's the pictures to show it. Now I just have to pull the headliner out and start all over againg with the right glue. I HATE LEARNING FROM MY MISTAKES! :banghead:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10 (Jun 11, 2007)

SICK ASS BUILD U GUYS DO GREAT WORK KEEP IT UP


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Jul 3 2009, 10:47 AM~14371896
> *She's ready to piant! If all goes well she'll be in the booth next saturday.
> 
> 
> ...



hno:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

She rolled into the booth Saturday, and rolled out Sunday PAINTED!!!! A lot of masking on saturday, so I decided to come in fresh sunday mornning and start painting. Im happy with the way it came out. Not to bad for someone that took a 10 year layoff from painting. The bad thing is I was SICKER THEN A BROKE DICK DOG monday, and today I can still feel the side effects I get from painting, BUT IT WAS WORTH IT!!!!! Pics should be up this weekend. 

Special Thanks to L&M Auto Center 8601 Weyand Ave #3 Sac CA 95828 916-856-2536 for the use of the Booth over the weekend. Albert you are a LIFESAVER. :worship: And lets not forget Even from RollnDeep & Wino James with there last minute teck-support prior to me loading the spraygun. What can I say, " You guys are beyound KOOL in my book" :h5:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

cant wait for pics! hno:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Here we are, finally ready to paint the Caddy!!! Loaded up the Caddy and drove it Jame's place for some final prep work. Paul needed to do some final work on the passenger side and I, Athena, needed to do some last minute color sanding. 



















Finally in the booth.










All sealed up and ready to go, courtesy masking from Paul. :cheesy:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

Some extra straining was needed to get all the crap out of there, due to an unfortunate toner incident. So old skool straining techniques were utilized and it caught most of the junk. 



















Sealer on and ready for base coat!!!!!









Look at that silver base, halfway there. And of course by this time my dad was damn near dying from the fumes. I offered to paint the candy but I guess you need experience or something for it to come out good. Gotta learn sometime though, but I know he didn't want to have to color sand the entire car just to paint again. Maybe next time. :biggrin: 



















And here it is............ Only two coats at this point. I will be getting the other pics from my dad this weekend of the car with all the coats and cleared. This is just a preview of what we've all been waiting for.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks Good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 14 2009, 08:02 PM~14474974
> *She rolled into the booth Saturday, and rolled out Sunday PAINTED!!!! A lot of masking on saturday, so I decided to come in fresh sunday mornning and start painting. Im happy with the way it came out. Not to bad for someone that took a 10 year layoff from painting. The bad thing is I was SICKER THEN A BROKE DICK DOG monday, and today I can still feel the side effects I get from painting, BUT IT WAS WORTH IT!!!!! Pics should be up this weekend.
> 
> Special Thanks to L&M Auto Center 8601 Weyand Ave #3 Sac CA 95828 916-856-2536 for the use of the Booth over the weekend. Albert you are a LIFESAVER.  :worship:    And lets not forget Even from RollnDeep & Wino James  with there last minute teck-support prior to me loading the spraygun. What can I say, " You guys are beyound KOOL in my book"  :h5:
> *



no problem paul youve been there soo much for us its the least i could do wish i could have been there to help but by the looks of it you didnt need any. brandon probably got a big ass grin right now :angel:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

real nice :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brandon's 77 Caddy_@Jul 14 2009, 07:44 PM~14476528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Love the color


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

damn :0


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's gonna lite up real nice under the sun Paul


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

> LOOKS GOOD PAUL, YOU DID A HELLA GOOD JOB.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt looks great rip brandon :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

W :0 W



you guys are doin one hell of a job  




real nice work ladies


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

The Caddie went two bulidings over to Oscar's shop so he could dial-in the motor and fix some little issue's that are bugging me to death Ex: done lights, key buzzer, vacume leak under the dash and a dash light that seems to stay on ALL THE TIME!!! :banghead: Some times you have to let *A PRO *come in and lighten up the load so you dont go CRAZY.

After Oscar is done with Cross-Roads, she will come back to the house for wetsanding and a cut-n-buff job, then it all about PUTTING HER BACK TOGETHER, and start making phone calls to see WHO has time to stipe the Caddie!!! :h5: Now if I can only remember were everything goes???? 
  :uh: :uh:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Here you go Paul


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WOW KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK PAINT LOOKS KILLER, DO IT UP FOR THE HOME BRANDON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 19 2009, 12:51 PM~14518103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: great job paul, coming out of retirement will make you some good money


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

some color matched 13's would have it lookin perfect


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

I like this picture, the Caddie sitting along side the Tow-Vehical :biggrin: 










And as far is the whole comming out of retirement thing, Im already starting to get some PM'S. :uh:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's gonna lite up real nice under the sun Paul  
[/quote]

MAYBE??? :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 19 2009, 06:33 PM~14519402
> *I like this picture, the Caddie sitting along side the Tow-Vehical  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: when you gona get down on the 59 j/p :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 19 2009, 09:05 PM~14521431
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  when you gona get down on the 59 j/p :biggrin:
> *


When the 84 BOX, 70 C-10, 68 CHEVELLE & 66 SS RAG are done, so pull up a chair and pack a lunch my brother because its going to be a while!! 
:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 16 2008, 03:44 PM~10181583
> *Brandon liked the color of your Lincoln so much, he wanted the same color on his Caddie. Now what is interesting is the fact that Brandon was COLOR BLIND, so only he and God knew what color he seen when he was looking at your ride?
> :dunno:
> *











BRANDONS SMILING PAUL :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

YOU DOING IT MY BROTHER :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 19 2009, 01:51 PM~14518103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats bright


----------



## BIG JON (Aug 10, 2008)

and i sold mine to build a 78 caprice :banghead:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 19 2009, 12:51 PM~14518103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BADD ASS PAUL, YOU AND THE GIRLS DID A GREAT JOB. YOU KNOW BRANDON'S GOT A BIG SMILE ON HIS FACE :angel:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 19 2009, 02:51 PM~14518103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## NYLOW (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 That looks great


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 19 2009, 04:58 PM~14519157
> *some color matched 13's would have it lookin perfect
> *



I was THINKING the same thing. :scrutinize:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

badassssss!! very good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

Sublimate!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Jul 27 2009, 12:27 PM~14594155
> *Sublimate!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2222222 awesome!!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Jul 21 2009, 10:52 PM~14545899
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:h5: the car came out perfect paul. thing is badd ass.

ttt for the lil homie brandon :angel:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 19 2009, 10:00 PM~14521363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE??? :biggrin: 








[/quote


next stop delgado's :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*After the all clubs BBQ weekend, I droped off the door panels to Mike Nichols in San Jose CA before hedding back to Sac-Town becouse I tried my best to cover them BUT, it was not good enough!! So when all else fails, LET A PRO DO IT!!!!! 

The bumpers are going to the platers some time this week and I hope there is a semi-fast turn around time on them. Im also planning this weekend to start spot buffing were the moldings, door handles, mirrors and so on, then I can start getting the Caddie put back together!! Lets see how the weekend goes * :happysad:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Its been awhile, and there is some bad news. I had a fire in the back yard of the house and it hit the back of the house as well. THE CADDIE IS FINE, NOT EVEN AN AMBER OR SMOKE GOT CLOSE TO THE CAR!! And the Low Rider GODS must have been looking after my 66 rag becouse the fire burned around the car BUT, did not touch the car!! :angel: Thank You Low Rider Gods

I going to have to replace the back wall of the house and fix some fire damage else were so the Coupe is going to have some still time for now. Shit happens and I could get all pissed-off and so on BUT, my wife and cats are fine, and the Caddie is still going forward. 

I guess I have a construction side-job for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

NICE "BUILD UP TRIBUTE". CAN YOU POST A PIC OF THE OWNER NEVER MET HIM SO I COULD PUT A FACE WITH HIS NAME. THANKS FIL-GARZA KEEP DOIN WHAT YOU DO RAZA. :angel:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

glad to hear that the family and cars are ok paul. sucks bout the fire. keep your head up bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 19 2009, 04:39 PM~14518010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Sep 7 2009, 06:55 PM~15007950
> *glad to hear that the family and cars are ok paul. sucks bout the fire. keep your head up bro
> *


Im trying My Brother, Its just sucks that WE ARE SO CLOSE to getting Brandons Caddie done and then this happens!! :angry: And add the fact that one of the bedrooms was my office / Chrome room got flooded with water and took out my computer, fax machine, old low rider mags, boombox, NEW SCANNER and so on.  

Now lets see what the Insurance company has to say about all the loss on the personal items.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 12 2009, 12:49 PM~15060673
> *Im trying My Brother, Its just sucks that WE ARE SO CLOSE to getting Brandons Caddie done and then this happens!!  :angry:  And add the fact that one of the bedrooms was my office / Chrome room got flooded with water and took out my computer, fax machine, old low rider mags, boombox, NEW SCANNER and so on.
> 
> Now lets see what the Insurance company has to say about all the loss on the personal items.
> *


THAT SUCK'S PAUL. KEEP ON KEEPIN ON BROTHER


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

UP DATE: doing some little work here and there on the Caddie. Still fighting with the insurance company on coverage of personal loss and repair coverage.

Now that the race is over for people to get cars done for the Super Show, I just might be able to get the car striped so I can re-cleared and put back together because the way everything is going with the insurance company, I might be able to start working on my house by JANUARY OF 2010!!! :uh: :uh: :tears: :tears: 

* P.S STAY AWAY FOR HOMESITE / G.M.A.C INSURANC COMPANY, THESE GUYS SUCK MAJOR DOG BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn:*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## mister camaro (Nov 30, 2007)

TTMFT for the ladys and a siick azz cadii!  :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just went through the entire build,loads of inspiration,sorry bout the fire..


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Getting Back on Track!!!!!!! Its about @$#*&%$ TIME
Bumpers back from Chrome Shop
New Wheels in Hand
And most IMPORTANT, Car is getting STRIPED NEXT MONTH!!!! :worship: Then its back to the paint booth for some clear to seal off the stripe work. Sand, cut & Buff and get this car back to Brandon's Garage were it belongs. :angel: 

On A lighter note, plans are to rent the house after the construction is compleated and find a new place to rest my head. There are some FANTASIC DEALS on homes right now!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16295948
> *Getting Back on Track!!!!!!! Its about @$#*&%$ TIME
> Bumpers back from Chrome Shop
> New Wheels in Hand
> ...



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

coming together nicely! Big thumbs up!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jan 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16295948
> *Getting Back on Track!!!!!!! Its about @$#*&%$ TIME
> Bumpers back from Chrome Shop
> New Wheels in Hand
> ...


 :0


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:angel: :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

Great build. Truly inspirational!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

great work to all! I know your loved one Brandon is happy


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Feb 26 2010, 03:34 AM~16731251
> *
> *


*What's up Mr Chavez! :wave:
Any luck on that 13X7 all chrome 100 spoker?*


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 9 2010, 09:59 PM~16844816
> *What's up Mr Chavez! :wave:
> Any luck on that 13X7 all chrome 100 spoker?
> *



sup paul :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wave: yo paul. howz everything bro


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Whats Happening Evan & Gilbert? :wave: 

Im in a holding pattern untill I get the call to DROP OFF THE CADDIE for the stripe work. Im just going to sit tight and wait my turn. No rush, she will be a RESPECTABLE STREETER when all is said and done. After the stripe and reclear, it going back to Morgan Hill for cut & buff, bumper's and outer trim assembily. SO YOU KNOW IM GOING TO HAVE THE GRILL READY WITH SOME STAKES AND RIBS EVAN!!!! HINT - HINT :biggrin: :biggrin:

I bought a super duper laptop and a digital camera and dont have a clue how to work it!! Athena is comming up this weekend to show me how this thing works, so I should have the pics of the wheels this weekend. I think you guys are going to like them. Paid $100.00 for the wheels, $95.00 in materials, $100.00 for tires, mounted & balanced and $15.00 for a hand held sand blaster to ruff up the chrome so the sealer and paint would stick. Its All About Sticking to The Budget my FRIENDS. You dont have to be RICH to have a CLEAN RIDE, and Brandon was a PENNY PINCHER, just ask his Mom. :roflmao:

And construction is under way on the pad. So its all about hotel city for a while.


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 10 2010, 08:41 PM~16855176
> *Whats Happening Evan & Gilbert?  :wave:
> 
> Im in a holding pattern untill I get the call to DROP OFF THE CADDIE for the stripe work. Im just going to sit tight and wait my turn. No rush, she will be a RESPECTABLE STREETER when all is said and done. After the stripe and reclear, it going back to Morgan Hill for cut & buff, bumper's and outer trim assembily. SO YOU KNOW IM GOING TO HAVE THE GRILL READY WITH SOME STAKES AND RIBS EVAN!!!!  HINT - HINT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...




construction? repairs to the old pad or you having that massion on those 3 acres finally built


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 10 2010, 09:41 PM~16855176
> *Whats Happening Evan & Gilbert?   :wave:
> 
> Im in a holding pattern untill I get the call to DROP OFF THE CADDIE for the stripe work. Im just going to sit tight and wait my turn. No rush, she will be a RESPECTABLE STREETER when all is said and done. After the stripe and reclear, it going back to Morgan Hill for cut & buff, bumper's and outer trim assembily. SO YOU KNOW IM GOING TO HAVE THE GRILL READY WITH SOME STAKES AND RIBS EVAN!!!!  HINT - HINT   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



shit all you had to say was bbq brother you know im down :biggrin: :uh: :happysad: cant wait to see how the wheels look time to get on the malibu after this one and quit playing around


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok here are the pictures of the wheels


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

damn p.a.them rims are blinding :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 12 2010, 11:31 PM~16876977
> *Ok here are the pictures of the wheels
> 
> 
> ...



damn paul good idea :biggrin: they came out real nice bro


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x2


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 12 2010, 10:31 PM~16876977
> *Ok here are the pictures of the wheels
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE ONE PATIENT MO FO PAUL :biggrin: LOOKS NICE BRO :worship: :worship:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Mar 15 2010, 09:29 PM~16902019
> *YOU'RE ONE PATIENT MO FO PAUL :biggrin: LOOKS NICE BRO :worship:  :worship:
> *


A roll of blue masking tape, $15.00 harbor fright sand blasting gun, mc donalds drinking straws to cover the spokes (they are free you know :biggrin: ) razor blade and a homie (Wino James) that has a bodyshop with a spray booth. Then add some beer, pizza a pack of smokes (For James) and away I go!!

Is'nt it funny how some things NEVER CHANGE!!! :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

WHAT'S UP PAUL, GOOD LUCK ON THE CONSTRUCTION ON YOUR HOUSE.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Mar 15 2010, 09:50 PM~16902352
> *WHAT'S UP PAUL, GOOD LUCK ON THE CONSTRUCTION ON YOUR HOUSE.
> *


I should be fine with the repairs, I THINK? :uh: 
No worry's, thats why I have my old boss as an consultant to make sure I stay on track, AND ON BUDGET!!! But you know I will be adding a few extra square feet as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 16 2010, 09:14 AM~16905542
> *I should be fine with the repairs, I THINK?  :uh:
> No worry's, thats why I have my old boss as an consultant to make sure I stay on track, AND ON BUDGET!!! But you know I will be adding a few extra square feet as well.  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR, IF YOU GOT THE MONEY, WHY NOT. :thumbsup:


----------



## ray562 (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbsup: Great Job!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 9 2010, 08:59 PM~16844816
> *What's up Mr Chavez! :wave:
> Any luck on that 13X7 all chrome 100 spoker?
> *


NOT YET BUT I'M STILL LOOKING :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 16 2010, 10:14 AM~16905542
> *I should be fine with the repairs, I THINK?  :uh:
> No worry's, thats why I have my old boss as an consultant to make sure I stay on track, AND ON BUDGET!!! But you know I will be adding a few extra square feet as well.  :thumbsup:
> *



:x: :run:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

been checkin your build for 2 years. can't wait to see it finished


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcaballo84LTD_@Apr 30 2010, 05:55 PM~17354764
> *been checkin your build for 2 years. can't wait to see it finished
> *


You and Me both!!  

Still working on my house and on the tail end now. ran into a huge electrical issue and the insurance company is dragging there feet. Doing the hotel thing and going out of my MIND! And it's costing them a GRIP to keep us here. So the Caddie sits covered-up waiting untill I can get back to work on her. So Close YET still so far. :tears:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

DAMM MUCH RESPECT TO YALL FOR THIS BUILD


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

damn the caddy lookz sick Brandon would b proud I hope 2 c it while im in Sac-Town for a year sorry bout ur house tho hope everything goes good


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

CADDIE IS GETTING LINES AND LEAF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :thumbsup: :worship: 

IM SO FUCKING HAPPY RIGHT NOW, I COULD SHIT MYSELF!! OK, maybe not that happy BUT, Very Close. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 6 2010, 10:45 AM~17708652
> *CADDIE IS GETTING LINES AND LEAF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT ORANGE LOOKS SICK BRO, IT LOOKS GREAT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*PICKED UP THE CADDIE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!
LOOKS SICK & AND THE PICKS ARE COMMING. I droped my camera one to many times and well, you know the rest. But, Vanessa took some pics and will be posting them soon. hno: I HOPE :0 *


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jun 29 2010, 06:10 PM~17920991
> *PICKED UP THE CADDIE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!
> LOOKS SICK & AND THE PICKS ARE COMMING. I droped my camera one to many times and well, you know the rest. But, Vanessa took some pics and will be posting them soon.  hno: I HOPE :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

MUCH RESPECT TO YOUR BUILD... IM ALSO BUILDIN MY RIDE IN THE MEMORY OF MY SON THAT I LOST IN A HOUSEFIRE.. I MEAN I DONT KNOW YOUR WHOLE STORY BUT YOUR KEEPING HIS MEMORY ALIVE AND THATS WHATS UP..KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND ALSO THE GIRLS FOR ALL THEIR HARDWORK.. :angel:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Getting Happy Now!! :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

These are Vanessa's pics she took last Tuesday when I played Hookie from work to pick-up Brandon's Caddie.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

And A few More


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 6 2010, 11:21 PM~17979525
> *And A few More
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it on its spokes all done paul brandon got a big ol smile right now :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 12 2010, 11:31 PM~16876977
> *Ok here are the pictures of the wheels
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Now, dont get me wrong. I like the way the car came out BUT, louis took it to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL with this!!!! We (louis & I) talked about doing the Brandon's CrossRoads like a fender scrip or a Caddie badge were the fender and door meet. Then this guy (Louis Delgado) LAYED THIS OUT ON THE UPPER FRONT PART OF THE DOOR AND PUT IT IN YOUR FACE WHO THIS COUPE DEVILLE WAS BUILT FOR. It hit me like a TON OF BRICKS when I see this. 

No matter who's driving this car (VERY,VERY,VERY,VERY LIMITED FAMILY MEMBERS ONLY!!) You know This Coupe DeVille belongs to Brandon David Castellanos. 









:0 :worship:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

A Bitter Sweet feeling heading down interstate 5 with Bone Thugs comming out the speaker, my big gulp with some, well if you know me, then you know. Thinking how I should'nt be ridding alone on want was a Great Day to have the Caddie all striped up and getting closer to being compleated. It did seem like a long drive home.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 6 2010, 10:47 PM~17979831
> *Now, dont get me wrong. I like the way the car came out BUT, louis took it to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL with this!!!! We (louis & I) talked about doing the Brandon's CrossRoads like a fender scrip or a Caddie badge were the fender and door meet. Then this guy (Louis Delgado) LAYED THIS OUT ON THE UPPER FRONT PART OF THE DOOR AND PUT IT IN YOUR FACE WHO THIS COUPE DEVILLE WAS BUILT FOR. It hit me like a TON OF BRICKS when I see this.
> 
> No matter who's driving this car (VERY,VERY,VERY,VERY LIMITED FAMILY MEMBERS ONLY!!) You know This Coupe DeVille belongs to Brandon David Castellanos.
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks nice


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 6 2010, 11:06 PM~17980012
> *A Bitter Sweet feeling heading down interstate 5 with Bone Thugs comming out the speaker, my big gulp with some, well if you know me, then you know. Thinking how I should'nt be ridding alone on want was a Great Day to have the Caddie all striped up and getting closer to being compleated. It did seem like a long drive home.
> 
> 
> ...


Who needs a truck when you have a Lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 6 2010, 11:06 PM~17980012
> *A Bitter Sweet feeling heading down interstate 5 with Bone Thugs comming out the speaker, my big gulp with some, well if you know me, then you know. Thinking how I should'nt be ridding alone on want was a Great Day to have the Caddie all striped up and getting closer to being compleated. It did seem like a long drive home.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THATS A FIRST, IVE NEVER SEEN ANYONE USE A LINCOLN TO PULL A TRAILER


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> Now, dont get me wrong. I like the way the car came out BUT, louis took it to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL with this!!!! We (louis & I) talked about doing the Brandon's CrossRoads like a fender scrip or a Caddie badge were the fender and door meet. Then this guy (Louis Delgado) LAYED THIS OUT ON THE UPPER FRONT PART OF THE DOOR AND PUT IT IN YOUR FACE WHO THIS COUPE DEVILLE WAS BUILT FOR. It hit me like a TON OF BRICKS when I see this.
> 
> No matter who's driving this car (VERY,VERY,VERY,VERY LIMITED FAMILY MEMBERS ONLY!!) You know This Coupe DeVille belongs to Brandon David Castellanos.
> 
> ...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 7 2010, 06:52 AM~17981329
> *WOW THATS A FIRST, IVE NEVER SEEN ANYONE USE A LINCOLN TO PULL A TRAILER
> *


When I got the Lincoln from the original owner with 38,000 miles on the clock, It just happen to have a grade 5 trailer hitch on it. So I figured "What the Hell" and she pulls smooth as silk! :biggrin: 

I have to live up to my Club Name "UNIQUES" and a Lincoln pulling a Caddie is CALIFORNIA CRAZY!! :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

nice job girls  im digging the tow car :biggrin:


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 7 2010, 06:40 PM~17986202
> *When I got the Lincoln from the original owner with 38,000 miles on the clock, It just happen to have a grade 5 trailer hitch on it. So I figured "What the Hell" and she pulls smooth as silk!  :biggrin:
> 
> I have to live up to my Club Name "UNIQUES" and a Lincoln pulling a Caddie is  CALIFORNIA CRAZY!!  :loco:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 what up paul hope you doing good just wanted to say what up


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

do you have any of the 2 door fleetwood trim pieces from the vinyl top laying around?? PM me if you do please.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL63VIVE_@Sep 28 2010, 01:40 PM~18683092
> *  what up paul hope you doing good just wanted to say what up
> *




Whats up My Low Riding Brother? Im doing fine, just about done with the repairs & remodel of the house. Should be back on the caddie by the end of the month. Would have like to have taken it to Vagas BUT, That's Life. Always next year.

63 is STILL looking like you just finished It! :thumbsup: Keep doing what ever you are doing because your ride ALWAYS LOOKS CLEAN AS F$&#!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 6 2010, 11:06 PM~17980012
> *A Bitter Sweet feeling heading down interstate 5 with Bone Thugs comming out the speaker, my big gulp with some, well if you know me, then you know. Thinking how I should'nt be ridding alone on want was a Great Day to have the Caddie all striped up and getting closer to being compleated. It did seem like a long drive home.
> 
> 
> ...


somehow i dont think you was really riding alone big homie  ,the build is comin along great and im sure brandon is smiling big n bright over the caddy


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 2 2010, 10:32 PM~18721744
> *Whats up My Low Riding Brother? Im doing fine, just about done with the repairs & remodel of the house. Should be back on the caddie by the end of the month. Would have like to have taken it to Vagas BUT, That's Life. Always next year.
> 
> 63 is STILL looking like you just finished It!  :thumbsup: Keep doing what ever you are doing because your ride ALWAYS LOOKS CLEAN AS F$&#!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 thanks bro...take care see you soon maybe at next show


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice work ladies, that's very impressive!


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

I think its a beautiful that you guys are doing (finishing) this car for that young man who is gone to soon. if something was to happen to me out here i hope that my family would come through and complete my dream... great job wit the car and keep up the good work and pics...


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

much respect to tha ladies on this build and everyone that has helped that caddy is a real head turner


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

nice build man. i just went went through ur whole build thread

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

The tow-car was recently sold. It was time to let her go to someone that was going to take better care of her, and not someone like me that at any given time will strape on a trailer, load a Coupe DeVille and hit the freeway! 

But never fear, I still have "The White Horse" (70 Chevy C-10 shortbed) and she is now back in action and ready to start PULLING AGAIN.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Nov 14 2010, 01:16 AM~19063264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU WANT TO SELL THE C 10


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

wow just went through the whole thread. girl power! the love (and sweat lol) you guys poured into this lac is what kept it from burning up. good to see girls with paint guns in their hands, keeping his memory alive in style... keep up the good work.... :worship:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL63VIVE_@Nov 17 2010, 11:43 PM~19098842
> *YOU WANT TO SELL THE C 10
> *


*So I take it you sold yours. :nono: I've had mine since 87, She is a keeper for LIFE! :biggrin: *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:wave: 
Im still here


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 13 2011, 11:19 PM~19863001
> *:wave:
> Im still here
> *


whats up paul hit me up some time


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

progress?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 14 2011, 12:55 AM~19864449
> *progress?
> *


x2 :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 14 2011, 02:37 PM~19866771
> *x2 :wave:
> *


x3 :yes:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

beeeezump


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Paul how everything bro


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello Fellas
Im at the tail end of the fire repair / compleat remodel of the house.( Had a drag out fight with GMAC insurance in order to get everything my policy stated, ASS HOLES FROM HELL BUT, I DID RECIVED ALL MY MONEY ) Damm thing looks to good inside to be in the hood! :roflmao: Im going to hold off on the 4 car + garage for now, I need to get back to work because Im going "CRAZY" working on this house all day, everyday. So I plan on building a simple semi inclosed carport on the side of the house for now. It will also doubble as a bodyshop / paint booth to. You Know How We Do It.

I have the Caddie wraped up on the side of the house, and should be doing the un-wraping and getting back to work on her by the end of the month. I put the wheels on and sprayed some water on it just see how its going to look when we are done and It looks better then I thought it would. I got lucky with the spraygun on this one and Im sure Brandon would be more then happy with the way his Caddie is comming out. When all is said and done its still, and will always be his car.

Once I get the car unwraped, Ill take a few pice with a water hose clear coat :biggrin: so you can get an idea of what its going to look like. Hang in there my Lay It Low brother's, Im trying as hard as I can to get back on track. :run: :sprint:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 17 2011, 03:52 AM~19890538
> *Hello Fellas
> Im at the tail end of the fire repair / compleat remodel of the house.( Had a drag out fight with GMAC insurance in order to get everything my policy stated, ASS HOLES FROM HELL BUT, I DID RECIVED ALL MY MONEY ) Damm thing looks to good inside to be in the hood!  :roflmao: Im going to hold off on the 4 car + garage for now, I need to get back to work because Im going "CRAZY" working on this house all day, everyday. So I plan on building a simple semi inclosed carport on the side of the house for now. It will also doubble as a bodyshop / paint booth to. You Know How We Do It.
> 
> ...


 glad you got your money :yes:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

just saw the whole build and have to say...WOW.... cant wait to see it done!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 13 2011, 09:19 PM~19863001
> *:wave:
> Im still here
> *


   
we thought u gave up lowridin


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 18 2011, 05:50 PM~19903862
> *
> we thought u gave up lowridin
> *


from what ive seen it was just you :0 










































:biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 18 2011, 04:50 PM~19903862
> *
> we thought u gave up lowridin
> *


*Its a LIFE STYLE for me my DC Custom brother. I have been slow riding for as long as I can remember. Shit, come to think of it, I KNOW NOTHING ELSE BUT LOW RIDING. I must admitt, my malibu was know to have won a race or two riding on 13's and even on a full lean just to let the other person know he got beat by a low Rider :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2011, 08:52 PM~19906572
> *from what ive seen it was just you  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


haha evan got jokes, you havent had a lolo for a while either<<<  prove me wrong and lets see you ride this year


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 19 2011, 07:32 PM~19911929
> *haha evan got jokes, you havent had a lolo for a while either<<<  prove me wrong and lets see you ride this year
> *



ill be out next month


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 19 2011, 09:07 PM~19913000
> *ill be out next month
> *



Looking forward to seeing a few pictures of your ride on the streets.  


Your turn Mr. Delgado :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 20 2011, 09:22 PM~19920383
> *Looking forward to seeing a few pictures of your ride on the streets.
> Your turn Mr. Delgado :biggrin:
> *


mine will be done this year, too busy on club rides and all of a sudden i gots 2 completes and 2 pattern jobs,(not in our club )the only way to finish my own is to turn down all work, but the money is right,   
but this year for sure, my life is gettin boaring without 13z and hydros


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 21 2011, 10:33 AM~19922999
> *mine will be done this year, too busy on club rides and all of a sudden i gots 2 completes and 2 pattern jobs,(not in our club )the only way to finish my own is to turn down all work, but the money is right,
> but this year for sure, my life is gettin boaring without 13z and hydros
> *


*Kool, That means that some time this year WE: RollinDeep408, DELGADO74 & Uniques66 will have to line up in the hood and take a ride around town just to let everyone that the projects are done! :thumbsup: *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 22 2011, 12:56 PM~19932858
> *Kool, That means that some time this year WE: RollinDeep408, DELGADO74 & Uniques66 will have to line up in the hood and take a ride around town just to let everyone that the projects are done! :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :yes: lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 23 2011, 01:46 AM~19939215
> *:0  :yes: lets do this :biggrin:
> *


cool, get yourself at my pad and put mine together for me :uh:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 23 2011, 06:32 PM~19944239
> *cool, get yourself at my pad and put mine together for me :uh:
> *


*Need a Factory assembly manuel, House of Pizza (Confusion) and a few bottles of Captin Morgan, several 2 liters of Coke, all tools needed and a SHIT LOAD OF LIGHT because it's going to be a LONG NIGHT. And lets not forget the meudo in the morning to help fight off the aftermath of the rum. Nothing like an ALL NIGHTER in the hood!* :biggrin: :run:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 23 2011, 07:32 PM~19944239
> *cool, get yourself at my pad and put mine together for me :uh:
> *


whats left ill be down when im done with mine in a week or two


----------



## EL63VIVE (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Feb 22 2011, 12:56 PM~19932858
> *Kool, That means that some time this year WE: RollinDeep408, DELGADO74 & Uniques66 will have to line up in the hood and take a ride around town just to let everyone that the projects are done! :thumbsup:
> *


YES!!! INCLUDING ME IN IM ALWAYS READY TO TAKE A DIP WITH SOME GOOD HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN :0 read and looked thru the whole topic, just outstanding work from the ladies and all those who put in work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 25 2011, 11:30 AM~20415131
> *DAMN  :0  read and looked thru the whole topic, just outstanding work from the ladies and all those who put in work.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you gonna have to hire them to handle your truck :biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Update:*
*Caddie back at the body shop, tops of both quarter panels are spotted in. (water from hands sealed in by primer = rust bubbles:tears: shit happens and Im not perfect anyways) car color sanded, washed & will be masked today. Weather is Crazy Hot here in Sac Ca. so Im going for a late night mix & shoot. Have to lay another 2 quarts of candy over the stripes topped off by a gallon or so of clear. I plan on pushing hard to finish now that house is done for the most part and the weather is getting better. *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

whats wrong with the rear quarters besides rust, did it get wrecked :wow:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

rollindeep408 said:


> whats left ill be down when im done with mine in a week or two




 wat happen evan? 




hey paul. howz everything bro? been a minute.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

uniques66 said:


> *Update:*
> *Caddie back at the body shop, tops of both quarter panels are spotted in. (water from hands sealed in by primer = rust bubbles:tears: shit happens and Im not perfect anyways) car color sanded, washed & will be masked today. Weather is Crazy Hot here in Sac Ca. so Im going for a late night mix & shoot. Have to lay another 2 quarts of candy over the stripes topped off by a gallon or so of clear. I plan on pushing hard to finish now that house is done for the most part and the weather is getting better. *


 damn, sorry to hear bout this paul. sucks. but i know you'll get it done.














:twak: now hurry up, drive that down here and lets meet up at h.o.p. be fore rollin out for a ride


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> whats wrong with the rear quarters besides rust, did it get wrecked :wow:


Not wrecked. Problem was some moister got traped under the primer and in time it started to lift the paint. So when Louis was striping the Caddie, he seen the problem and let me know so I could fix it before I layed more paint, and then would have to go back and fix it. It was just the very top of the quater panels that are flat.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> damn, sorry to hear bout this paul. sucks. but i know you'll get it done.
> 
> :twak: now hurry up, drive that down here and lets meet up at h.o.p. be fore rollin out for a ride


Im trying Boss, Would like to go for a ride down memory lane with the Homies, Its been way to long and I do need sit back, crank up the tune with one hand on the wheel, and the other holding my special mixed Big Gulp:thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Finished shooting the caddie last night and left the shop a 1:30 am this morning. Layed 2 quarts of color & a gallon of clear over the striping and silver leaf. Masking was hell by myself!!! And to make matters worse, the booth needed a Major Cleaning before I could begin masking. I took Louis advice and added some gold micro flake to the first coat for color, then finished it off with stright color. It looks clean and has that Classy Look now. Thanks Louis for the input. Overall the car looks good and I am happy with the way it turned out for someone that has not layed a candy in over 10yr. It could have came out better but, like I always say "let the Nit Picker Pick because we all know they will". My savor was Wino James with his Kick-Ass Sata guns that he let me borrow (I know, a painter letting you use his guns!!) and an open phone line when I had a question or two in the midnight hour. That's a Real Homie right there! 

I have pictures on my phone, now I have to find someone to transfer the pics from phone to LIL. I know, I suck when it comes to computers. Moving forward, will be color sanding come Monday and start getting all the parts out of storage for assembily!!!!!!!!! Its All About You BRANDON, and sorry for my house catching on fire and putting the Caddie on hold, Shit Happens and I got a Plate Full.:rimshot::roflmao:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: goood job paul. are the girls helping anymore on this ? seems like u workin solo right now.


so lets see. color sand starting monday, buffing on tuesday, wed, thurs, friday for assembly, (giving you some time for relaxing a minute ) 


should be on the streets of s.j. saturday right 





just messin with you homie, take your time and do it rite. you know we'll always be here when you ready to roll, and if you need anything. give advanced notice tho, sac a lil journey for this homie :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

SO LOW CHOLO right now Gilbert. :dunno:

Athena has moved up into management now so her free time is next to none, and Andria is, Well since I have not talked to her in a long time, I dont have a clue what she is doing. since I dont have any work planed this week, its all about the long hours on the Caddie. One man show down the home strech!!! (Thank god for floor jacks (A.K.A bumper placement & aligement tool) Its not my First BBQ, and I am sure it will Not Be My Last. :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uniques66 said:


> Finished shooting the caddie last night and left the shop a 1:30 am this morning. Layed 2 quarts of color & a gallon of clear over the striping and silver leaf. Masking was hell by myself!!! And to make matters worse, the booth needed a Major Cleaning before I could begin masking. I took Louis advice and added some gold micro flake to the first coat for color, then finished it off with stright color. It looks clean and has that Classy Look now. Thanks Louis for the input. Overall the car looks good and I am happy with the way it turned out for someone that has not layed a candy in over 10yr. It could have came out better but, like I always say "let the Nit Picker Pick because we all know they will". My savor was Wino James with his Kick-Ass Sata guns that he let me borrow (I know, a painter letting you use his guns!!) and an open phone line when I had a question or two in the midnight hour. That's a Real Homie right there!
> 
> I have pictures on my phone, now I have to find someone to transfer the pics from phone to LIL. I know, I suck when it comes to computers. Moving forward, will be color sanding come Monday and start getting all the parts out of storage for assembily!!!!!!!!! Its All About You BRANDON, and sorry for my house catching on fire and putting the Caddie on hold, Shit Happens and I got a Plate Full.:rimshot::roflmao:


Send me the pics & I'll post them


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

OK Joe. Athena will send you the pics because she came over this past weekend with her camera!!!! and since I lost my phone at Pick-N-Pull. that is why you did not recive any pics yet.:twak:
Im trying people, lost alot of hardware, and some parts as well. Made 4 trips to Pick-N-Pull last week, and have to go back Monday for the headlight frame. I did not see the BIG CRACK on it.
Thank the Low Rider Gods for all the 77 thru 79 Coupe DeVille's that gave there lives so I can put Brandon's Caddie back together.:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

good job paul :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

uniques66 said:


> Not wrecked. Problem was some moister got traped under the primer and in time it started to lift the paint. So when Louis was striping the Caddie, he seen the problem and let me know so I could fix it before I layed more paint, and then would have to go back and fix it. It was just the very top of the quater panels that are flat.


damn man, well at least your correcting it while in the build stage


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

here's the pics Athena sent me :nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

More


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pictures Joe AKA-EastBay68:thumbsup:

Its been one hell of a road. One Issue after another. House Fire and a FUCKED UP INSURANCE COMPANY (GMAC/HomeSite Stay away from this company unless you want to get screwed and damm near homeless) Damage to car because of it. Not saying anything bad about Fire fighter, they did there job. It could have been worse. Cars and House could have burned to the ground. So no disrespect to men a women that saved everything that I own. I just wish they would have used the OTHER SIDE OF THE HOUSE to get into the back yard.:roflmao:Yes I can Laugh about it now. So now you guys have some pictures to see that the project is moving forward again. The house is remodel enough so I can take a brake to get back on Brandon's Coupe DeVille. And Im looking forward to DRIVING IT BACK TO SAN JO and then to Morgan Hill were Brandon's CrossRoads can sit in her garage were she belongs:angel:. Still have aways to go but, it is moving in the right direction!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Brandon smiling down Paul that lac is fuckin sick


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

what color paint is that homie?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

willskie187 said:


> what color paint is that homie?


House Of Kolor UK08 Tangerine over a Micro-Silver metalic base (PPG) micro-fine gold flake dusted over 5 coats, then 2 quarts of clean Candy sprayed over that. As you can see, it looks orange in some spots, and with the sun it looks like it has gold highlites.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uniques66 said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures Joe AKA-EastBay68:thumbsup:
> 
> Its been one hell of a road. One Issue after another. House Fire and a FUCKED UP INSURANCE COMPANY (GMAC/HomeSite Stay away from this company unless you want to get screwed and damm near homeless) Damage to car because of it. Not saying anything bad about Fire fighter, they did there job. It could have been worse. Cars and House could have burned to the ground. So no disrespect to men a women that saved everything that I own. I just wish they would have used the OTHER SIDE OF THE HOUSE to get into the back yard.:roflmao:Yes I can Laugh about it now. So now you guys have some pictures to see that the project is moving forward again. The house is remodel enough so I can take a brake to get back on Brandon's Coupe DeVille. And Im looking forward to DRIVING IT BACK TO SAN JO and then to Morgan Hill were Brandon's CrossRoads can sit in her garage were she belongs:angel:. Still have aways to go but, it is moving in the right direction!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

looks great paul. love that color bro.





car came ouot tight, cant wait 2 see it all together and on the streets over here :thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:nice build


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Amazing build... Can't wait to see it done... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## lexaniwheels123 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lexani Wheels
i appreciate the helpful information. Personally, I always leave a useful comment. I get plenty of useless, spammy comments on my own site that I have to get rid of.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

lexaniwheels123 said:


> Lexani Wheels
> i appreciate the helpful information. Personally, I always leave a useful comment. I get plenty of useless, spammy comments on my own site that I have to get rid of.


Glad I could help. Just returning the favor's I have recived from people doing me a solid on Brandon's Ride. Trying to keep the GOOD KARMA FLOWING!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Man that orange is niiiiiice caddy is coming together real niiiiiice!!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Back Bumper is on!!!!!!!!!!!
SOLO CHOLO with a floorjack, roll of blue making tape and alot of time to get that thing on. Found out the hard way thats its alot less trubble if you loosen up the corners so they move around, then set the bumper in place, center the middle section and adjust hight, then adjust the conners to fit the extentions. Pain in the ass when you are by yourself trying not to chip anything!!!!!!!!!:angry:
The Grill is going to be labor intence with all the cleaning that has to be done, then the chrome masked off so I can paint inner parts of the grill. Will end up taking at least a days work just to prep. And 15 min to paint, Now That SUCKS.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

eastbay68 said:


> here's the pics Athena sent me :nicoderm:



looking real nice!!!!!!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Outside molding,Top molding, front and rear bumper are on.( Pics comming) Plan to work on the motor today. Carb is bad and had to get it rebuilt. So carb is going back on and have to replace spark plugs. Im waitting for window felt shipment comming next monday so I should be able to get the door glass back in. They are not factory and come in two sections so I have to do my magic and try to make it work. Wish Me Luck because I am going to need it!!


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

The cadi is coming along real nice homie


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's a couple pics Paul I'll put the rest up tomorrow uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

eastbay68 said:


> Here's a couple pics Paul I'll put the rest up tomorrow uffin:


 Lookin good


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*77 Nose and a 79 rear bumper. Thats my nephew!!

Thanks Again Eastbay68 (Joe) for posting the pic's, Your the man:thumbsup:*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uniques66 said:


> *77 Nose and a 79 rear bumper. Thats my nephew!!
> 
> Thanks Again Eastbay68 (Joe) for posting the pic's, Your the man:thumbsup:*


Anytime Brother uffin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Waiting for the window channel rubber to come in. I had to order two differant sizes in order to make it work. NO ONE makes a compleat window channel weather stripe for 77 thru 79. Now I can get an 80 and up compleat window channel all day. JC Whittney has the sizes I need to make it work. PROBLEM is the part that will fit the back part of the channel is on back order!:banghead: So I am just going to start covering the trunk panels untill I get the rubbers I need to finish the door and get them closed up. That why the Caddie did not make it to BLVD NIGHTS in SAN JOSE CA. :tears: When the Caddie goes home, I would like her to be COMPLEAT.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

All my back orders came in today!!!!!!!!!!

So it time to get down on the get down. Door glass and handles can now be installed, then I can close up the door.:thumbsup: Had an Issue with my interior guy going M.I.A with my Caddie Door Panels. I hope he got locked up because I am not very happy with him at this moment in time:angry: (That is why I NEVER give cash up-front! Compleat Work, Get PAID). I was able to find a pair of panels at pick-n-pull, then I had to play Mr. Uphlostery Man and strip, then recover the door panels myself. I am not a pro by no means But, I had to get them done. And yes, I am not in the trusting someone else mood right now. Sent the pic's of the panels to my Homie (EastBay68) so he can post them up when he has the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uniques66 said:


> All my back orders came in today!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So it time to get down on the get down. Door glass and handles can now be installed, then I can close up the door.:thumbsup: Had an Issue with my interior guy going M.I.A with my Caddie Door Panels. I hope he got locked up because I am not very happy with him at this moment in time:angry: (That is why I NEVER give cash up-front! Compleat Work, Get PAID). I was able to find a pair of panels at pick-n-pull, then I had to play Mr. Uphlostery Man and strip, then recover the door panels myself. I am not a pro by no means But, I had to get them done. And yes, I am not in the trusting someone else mood right now. Sent the pic's of the panels to my Homie (EastBay68) so he can post them up when he has the time. :thumbsup:


Here you go :nicoderm:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Again Joe :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

came out clean paul


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

looking good man, can't wait to see it cruisn


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

OK
Window channel is installed. I had to use 2 different slyles because they DO NOT SELL window channel for a 77 thru 79 Caddie like I said before. J.C Whitteny had what I needed, AND IT WORKED!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
SO the windows are in, and I am trying to figure out why the power door locks are not working:banghead: (Wires are a mess and comming apart) Need to fix so I can close up the doors and get to covering the trunk. Look Out Week end because, Here I Come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uniques66 said:


> OK
> Window channel is installed. I had to use 2 different slyles because they DO NOT SELL window channel for a 77 thru 79 Caddie like I said before. J.C Whitteny had what I needed, AND IT WORKED!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> SO the windows are in, and I am trying to figure out why the power door locks are not working:banghead: (Wires are a mess and comming apart) Need to fix so I can close up the doors and get to covering the trunk. Look Out Week end because, Here I Come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


CONGRATS ON THE 1ST PLACE TROPHY :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Woodland CA. Torres Enterprise Car Show

Class: Luxury 1979 & Down Mild Custom

First Place: Brandon's CrossRoads:run:









You know I have to send the pics of the show to the Homeboy EastBay68. so when he has the time, you guys can see the pics



*


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Congradulations! Well deserved!:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uniques66 said:


> *Woodland CA. Torres Enterprise Car Show
> 
> Class: Luxury 1979 & Down Mild Custom
> 
> ...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

uniques66 said:


> *Woodland CA. Torres Enterprise Car Show
> 
> Class: Luxury 1979 & Down Mild Custom
> 
> ...








*Look at all those mirrors *:run: *Balls out not trying to hide nuthin! That's how you do it **Paul *

*Congrats brotha, Brandons Crossroads *:angel: *lookin so clean!! 




*


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK ya homie keep pushing


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

*Woodland CA. Torres Enterprise Car Show

Class: Luxury 1979 & Down Mild Custom

First Place: Brandon's CrossRoads:run:











*Wow the car looks great, I've been following this build since it started and all the hard work has paid off:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^X2 amazing...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Here you go  
First pic is to show that you're not towing with the Lincoln :roflmao:
































































More in a few :nicoderm:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Look at all those mirrors *:run: *Balls out not trying to hide nuthin! That's how you do it **Paul *

*Congrats brotha, Brandons Crossroads *:angel: *lookin so clean!! 



Just like back in the day with the Malibu Dave. Letting it all hang out, The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Brandon's Mom Sharon


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Great meeting you guys! Cant wait to see that Box Caprice next


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

eastbay68 said:


> Brandon's Mom Sharon


 These pictures say it all! The smiles you have been able to show us are better than any trophy! Paul, your one bad ass car buildin mother %*#@ :worship: Watching this buildup shows the heart and dedication you have for your family and this lifestyle :thumbsup: Car is beautiful


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks good Paul outstanding Job To the build team


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

_Well Ladys and Gentelmen:

Its been a long road with a lot of ups and downs but, Brandons CrossRoads was able to see her first Car Show and more so, Place First in her Class. This is All For You Brandon. I would have Liked to have been talking shit to you for driving a bucket. Rather then building the Caddie in Your Memory. Looking at the Caddie with your picture next to it was harder then I thought. Thank God for Brandy & Coke to keep me from balling like a little girl. Also, I would like to Thank everyone here on Lay It Low that has left comments on this build and more so the Love that you all have given My Family throughout this build. 

Low Riding has always been a Life Style to me. One the has crossed over all ethnic & economic backgrounds and is more then just a fad. From the first time I sat on my Low Rider Bike and put on my Chicano's Pride Bike Club Jacket to hanging my Uniques's Plaque in Brandons CrossRoads one thing still remains, My Love that I have for this Life Style has remained the same.

_*Special Thanks to those that helped this build along the way:

Athena & Andriea for wanting to finish what Brandon Started.

Pat (Atzlan Imperials) for taking the time to help in finding a perfect color combo for the car.

Even (Roll'nDeep Car Club) For all his Tech-support during and after business hours.

James (Brown Impressions Car Club) For hooking me up with Speedy's Chrome Plating

Joe (GoodFellas Car Club) For the audio equipment, and posting pics on LIL

Carlos A.K.A Coastone (Individuals Car Club) For his GREAT IDEA and art-work on the gas tank.

Louis (Parlament Car Club) for the crash course in Laying out Kandy Color, and finding the time to Leaf & Stripe the Caddie

Johnny (Brandons uncle) For the Motor repair & Tranny rebuild

Wino James For lending me his Spray Guns and finding me a spray booth to use when I needed it.

Oscar for lending me his trailer & repairing some issues on the Caddie.

And Most of All, Brandon's Mother Sharon for allowing this build to happen in the first place, and not sending Brandon's Caddie to the scrap yard.

From my family to all of you mentioned, Thank You so very much..:worship:


*]*










Brandon's Mother







*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow!!!! Very nice Paul!! Wish I could have been at the show to see it in person. Your hard work has paid off!!


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

x 2


lowriv1972 said:


> Wow!!!! Very nice Paul!! Wish I could have been at the show to see it in person. Your hard work has paid off!!


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Real niiiiiice!!!! Much respect to all the people that put in work and keeping Brandon's dream alive. You guys are straight up people for that !!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Great meeting you guys! Cant wait to see that Box Caprice next


 It was good talking to you and some of your members to. You guys are some Kool Cats. My daughter ( Athena ) is looking forward to showing her Caprice next year side by side with Brandon's Caddie. Have the paint materials, chrome for the engine compartment and a compleat 2 pump set up for the trunk BUT, IF she wants undercarrige chrome, thats going to be on HER DIME!:roflmao: We will be seeing you guys next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Cali-Stylz said:


> These pictures say it all! The smiles you have been able to show us are better than any trophy! Paul, your one bad ass car buildin mother %*#@ :worship: Watching this buildup shows the heart and dedication you have for your family and this lifestyle :thumbsup: Car is beautiful


Much love for the comments and support throughout the build. We did our best with the money Brandon saved, and tried not to over do the Caddie. The comments we had over all at the show was, " I like the way you used paint and chrome to high lite the underbody & engine compartment. The car looks very clean and not over done" So I guess we got lucky on that one.:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's the trailer pics


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*It was only fitting that Brandon's Truck was used to pull his Coupe DeVille to her First Show.:angel::thumbsup:*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

You guys did a good job on that caddy :yes:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> You guys did a good job on that caddy :yes:


Thanks for the comment. We did the best we could with what we had to work with, and tried to stay on a budget as well.


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Bad ass Paul, 
U guys and gals did a great job on this one


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

DELGADO58 said:


> Bad ass Paul,
> U guys and gals did a great job on this one


You should have seen your brother walking the car at the show! looking at all the edges, down the sides and so on :ugh: And me looking & Waitting for a word, any word BUT NO, he just kept walking and looking and looking and walking all the while Im chewing on my nails for a responce. Then He speeks and says "Nice Work, edges look good and the paint job is layed out Nice & Clean":h5:

Just one more reason for me to stay drunk at the show And on a side note, Athena trailered the Caddie back from Woodland to Sac. Thats My Daughter.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

car came out really nice P A,now that your warmed up maybe will see a topic on that chevelle of yours.:biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

fiftythree said:


> car came out really nice P A,now that your warmed up maybe will see a topic on that chevelle of yours.:biggrin:


_I have to get on Athena's Caprice first because I owe her a weekend Slow Rider. Paint, lifted, engine compartment & motor detailed with a splash of chrome and sound system. I did tell her IF she wanted some chrome on the undercarriage, that was going to be on her DIME!!:roflmao: Then we will see about reserecting my Chevelle from the DEADhno:_


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

fiftythree said:


> car came out really nice P A,now that your warmed up maybe will see a topic on that chevelle of yours.:biggrin:


 Yes Paul what he said  that box is already clean so should be done fast right


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

rollindeep408 said:


> Yes Paul what he said  that box is already clean so should be done fast right



That is what I am SHOOTING FOR!!:sprint::thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

eastbay68 said:


> Here you go
> First pic is to show that you're not towing with the Lincoln :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Dam Paul, I just finished the last 15 pages, I had no idea on the history of the build, you guys did a great job. It was good talking with you at the show with a beer in hand.:thumbsup:.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Dam Paul
I just finished the last 15 pages, I had no idea on the history of the build, you guys did a great job. It was good talking with you at the show with a beer in hand.:thumbsup:.


Nothing like shooting the shit with a beer or two!! I'll be around next year for sure. Should have the Master Bedroom & Bath done this winter, so then its onto my daughters Caprice & my ?????? for next year. Keep a cold one for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*]








The greatest gift​*
tissue donors impact hundreds of lives​as a tissue donor, Brandon Castellanos will help as many as 100 people live fuller, healthier lives. For his mother​​​​​​​​​*Sharon Castellanos, *​*
*Nurse Practitioner at KP SCL’s Department of Perinatology, that knowledge helps her cope with his death. “My son was a very giving young man with a strong sense of quality of life,” Sharon recalls.“It gives me comfort that he can give the gift of quality of life to others.” Brandon was 18 years old when he died on Father’s Day in an automobile accident.

“I have been a nurse for 23 years and have known about organ donation,” Sharon said. “But, my knowledge was limited.I didn’t know how different the criteria are for tissue vs. organ donation and that many more individuals can donate tissue who cannot donate organs.” Sharon now helps the Musculoskeletal Transplant Foundation (MTF) Tissue and Eye Bank educate nurses about tissue donation. She has also consented to be an organ and tissue donor herself.

Nurses play a crucial role in ensuring that potential donors are evaluated effectively. CMS and The Joint Commission regulationsrequire that deaths must be referred within one hour to 
1-800-55-DONOR, the Donor Network. The latest data shows that KP SCL is referring 100 per cent of deaths, although only 62 per cent are made within the hour.
Sharon was approached by family services staff from MTF and asked if she would agree to her son being a donor. At first she found the conversation difficult, but knew that Brandon would want to help others. “They were very respectful. It takes special training and sensitivity to approach families so soon after someone has died,” she said. MTF asks nurses to provide next of kin contact information to the Donor Network and to allow the staff of donor organizations,who are trained grief specialists. 

To initiate the conversation aboutdonation. To find out more, go to www.mtf.org or call Mina Gatesat 510-798-5170.​


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

To The Top for Brandon. :angel:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uniques66 said:


> To The Top for Brandon. :angel:


TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

UPDATE:
I have been shopping around for an enclosed trailer and have found some Great Deals since its the end of the year. So I plan on picking one up soon so Brandons Cross Roads can stay clean and fresh for years to come. As soon as I get the trailer home, pics will follow. :thumbsup: And there still is work to do on the car, so I am not done by no means.:shocked:


This is the one Ive been leaning towards so far But its not engraved in stone.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

uniques66 said:


> UPDATE:
> I have been shopping around for an enclosed trailer and have found some Great Deals since its the end of the year. So I plan on picking one up soon so Brandons Cross Roads can stay clean and fresh for years to come. As soon as I get the trailer home, pics will follow. :thumbsup: And there still is work to do on the car, so I am not done by no means.:shocked:
> 
> 
> This is the one Ive been leaning towards so far But its not engraved in stone.


nice and roomy it looks like


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

KAKALAK said:


> nice and roomy it looks like


Yes it is. Just waiting to get the taxes compleated to see whats the verdict is then Im off to Southern Cal to pick up an Enclosed. And Im not going to forget to swing by The Car & Truck Shop in Orange CA. I Always walk out of there with something.:thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

uniques66 said:


> Yes it is. Just waiting to get the taxes compleated to see whats the verdict is then Im off to Southern Cal to pick up an Enclosed. And Im not going to forget to swing by The Car & Truck Shop in Orange CA. I Always walk out of there with something.:thumbsup:



:biggrin: need a co pilot ? could use a few things from there. when you going? can i least place an order :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> :biggrin: need a co pilot ? could use a few things from there. when you going? can i least place an order :thumbsup:


Ill let you know when I plan on going, also Dave with the Red Wagon (1950 somthing :dunno wants to take a trip as well. Just finished up with the accountant and looks like I have some ends comming back for a change. Its about time!!!:h5:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Good job bro. Yeah I know Dave n I heard he was supposed to rolll


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT uffin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

_*Well, its official
*_
Brandon's Cross Roads is now a Non-profit organization registered in The State of California. Brandon's mother (Sharon Castellanos) is doing her dissertation for her Doctern to receive a PHD. Currently Sharon is an O.B.G.Y.N at Kaiser and has decided to go after her Doctors Degree using Brandon's Cross Roads to educate the public on the importants of Organ & Tissue Donation. The Cadillac will be displayed throughout California and maybe even the western states to reach the younger generation on this issue. It’s never easy to lose a love one, and to lose one so young is even more difficult for a family. Out of Brandon’s tragedy, many people have a better quality of life because of the Tissue Donation that Sharon Castellanos allowed of her son. As painful at it was, she felt it was the right thing to do because her son was always there to help other people in any way he could.


*








The greatest gift*​


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uniques66 said:


> _*Well, its official
> *_
> Brandon's Cross Roads is now a Non-profit organization registered in The State of California. Brandon's mother (Sharon Castellanos) is doing her dissertation for her Doctern to receive a PHD. Currently Sharon is an O.B.G.Y.N at Kaiser and has decided to go after her Doctors Degree using Brandon's Cross Roads to educate the public on the importants of Organ & Tissue Donation. The Cadillac will be displayed throughout California and maybe even the western states to reach the younger generation on this issue. It’s never easy to lose a love one, and to lose one so young is even more difficult for a family. Out of Brandon’s tragedy, many people have a better quality of life because of the Tissue Donation that Sharon Castellanos allowed of her son. As painful at it was, she felt it was the right thing to do because her son was always there to help other people in any way he could.
> 
> ...


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Wat up Paul? Was Kool chillin with you last night n seeing the ride again. Gotta keep this at the top, too many homies last night didn't know the story behind this ride. 






Talk to you later bro n hopefully u can make it out tonight


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Great job on the build


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Wats new Paul? Hoes everything


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Q-VO Everyone

Come check out the first cut of "Brandons Crossroads" Video on YouTube and let me know what you think. And lets be REASONABLE OK. So lets keep the Smart Ass Hater comments for another topic. This is about helping the Latino Community through orgin & tissue donation. 

Looking forward to hearing you comments.
Paul Lemus UNIQUES C.C.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

Just read the whole thread (like a book couldn't shut the laptop down) very good work and even better story GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

_*Well, its official
*_
Brandon's Cross Roads is now a Non-profit organization registered in The State of California. Brandon's mother (Sharon Castellanos) is doing her dissertation for her Doctern to receive a PHD. Currently Sharon is an O.B.G.Y.N at Kaiser and has decided to go after her Doctors Degree using Brandon's Cross Roads to educate the public on the importants of Organ & Tissue Donation. The Cadillac will be displayed throughout California and maybe even the western states to reach the younger generation on this issue. It’s never easy to lose a love one, and to lose one so young is even more difficult for a family. Out of Brandon’s tragedy, many people have a better quality of life because of the Tissue Donation that Sharon Castellanos allowed of her son. As painful at it was, she felt it was the right thing to do because her son was always there to help other people in any way he could.


*








The greatest gift*​


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Here is a link to see the Brandon's Crossroads Video. Le us know what you think. 

http://vimeo.com/62923536


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Brandon's Crossroads Foundation Inc. is Celebrating the Life of Brandon Castellanos and his legacy. BCFI is a non-profit foundation that is teaching the Latino Youth about organ & tissue donation and we are inviting all clubs and solo riders to its First Annual Get Together to join us on this special day. Free hotdogs with the fixing, chips, soda, water will be provided. The Buena Vista Site has a huge gazebo & BBQ pit that you are welcome to use as well. (No Alcohol of course, sorry guys & gals) we will also have several raffles for a top & bottom tool box, flat screen TV, tablet and several gift cards. BCFI will also be giving out special awards to select cars, trucks and bikes. These awards will be chosen by board members of Brandon's Crossroads and local law enforcement agency's celebrating this special day with us. And we will NOT be fallowing any type of score sheet and or class so every vehicle attending has a chance. 

Event is happening Sunday July 12, 2015 at Hellyer Park in San Jose CA. entry for parking is $6.00 (park sir-charge not us) and the event will be held at the Buena Vista Site located on the lake side of the park parallel to Hwy 101. Park opens at 8am and the event runs from 11am to 4pm. Although the parking lot for this site is large, it is still a first come first serve base's and space is limited. So clubs that want prime spots and to be together are encouraged to come early. Park Rangers have advised BCFI that holding or trying to save spots is not allowed due to Hellyer being a public access park. But you Guys and Gals already knew this, Right?  
**]






*
Any questions or comments are ALWAYS welcome. You can also PM me if you like, and I will get back to you ASAP. Thank You for taking the time to read my post, and we all look forward to seeing you guys and gals there Sunday July 12 2015. 

Paul Lemus
UNIQUES CAR CLUB​ Last edited by uniques66; Today at 11:42 AM. Reason: add pics ​


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

to the top



lets get out here homies.

see you all at the park


----------

